# [Q] iocean X7



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
> i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
> can anybody tell me more about it?

Click to collapse




:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
can anyone help me?


----------



## Joshafc (Mar 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Check this website out there are a few articles on the phone.

gizchina.com/2013/03/05/poll-neo-n003-vs-iocean-x7-vs-umi-x2-vs-jiayu-g4


----------



## Whyzor (Mar 6, 2013)

Hands-on video released a few hours ago today. Looks very good and very affordable. The MT6589 chip can handle the 5" 1080p screen pretty well.

http://youtu.be/jUkNb9FYs_U


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2013)

Joshafc said:


> Check this website out there are a few articles on the phone.
> 
> gizchina.com/2013/03/05/poll-neo-n003-vs-iocean-x7-vs-umi-x2-vs-jiayu-g4

Click to collapse




thank you!
so helpful！！！:victory::victory::victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2013)

Whyzor said:


> Hands-on video released a few hours ago today. Looks very good and very affordable. The MT6589 chip can handle the 5" 1080p screen pretty well.
> 
> http://youtu.be/jUkNb9FYs_U

Click to collapse



yeah,looks really nice.:laugh:Thank you ~~~
But do you know how much does it cost?


----------



## Whyzor (Mar 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> yeah,looks really nice.:laugh:Thank you ~~~
> But do you know how much does it cost?

Click to collapse



Youth version (1 GB RAM, 8 MP camera, 2000 mAh Battery) should be 999 Yuan ($160 USD). The premium version (2 GB RAM, 13 MP camera, 3000 mAH) will be a bit more, maybe $250 USD but probably not more. There is also shipping & exporting profit most sellers will take to ship it internationally, so add $20-40 on top for final cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2013)

Whyzor said:


> Youth version (1 GB RAM, 8 MP camera, 2000 mAh Battery) should be 999 Yuan ($160 USD). The premium version (2 GB RAM, 13 MP camera, 3000 mAH) will be a bit more, maybe $250 USD but probably not more. There is also shipping & exporting profit most sellers will take to ship it internationally, so add $20-40 on top for final cost.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!!!
I'm so grateful!!!!:good::good::good::good:

I heard that it's pre-order yesterday,but now no more news about it .
Do you know some nice shops selling it?


----------



## casper.link (Mar 9, 2013)

I am also intrested in such phone but dont know is there any limitation with android (updates, no access to google play, something else...)
It is so cheap to be true


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2013)

casper.link said:


> I am also intrested in such phone but dont know is there any limitation with android (updates, no access to google play, something else...)
> It is so cheap to be true

Click to collapse



do you know about http://www.mtkmall.com/ ?  the price is low.I'm not sure if I can buy on it.
Any advice?


----------



## iconic_icon (Mar 14, 2013)

lets wait for the release hopefully this end of the month.
there is a premium version also for this which has 32GB rom!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2013)

iconic_icon said:


> lets wait for the release hopefully this end of the month.
> there is a premium version also for this which has 32GB rom!

Click to collapse



Do you know when the premium version will be released?


----------



## Tomsawhun (Mar 18, 2013)

Who is the manufacturer? 
Can you help me?


----------



## apad (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-MT...-1080-FHD-IPS-screen-1G-RAM-4G/768469419.html

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## bountgunner (Apr 15, 2013)

Tomsawhun said:


> Who is the manufacturer?
> Can you help me?

Click to collapse




Iocean is the manufacturer.

'iOcean are set to begin the pre-sales launch of the iOcean X7 youth on the 6th March, and engineering samples have already arrived with some reviewers for a early hands on.'
gizchina.com/2013/03/04/iocean-x7-first-hands-on


----------



## 2alive (May 6, 2013)

*got mine*



bountgunner said:


> Iocean is the manufacturer.
> 
> 'iOcean are set to begin the pre-sales launch of the iOcean X7 youth on the 6th March, and engineering samples have already arrived with some reviewers for a early hands on.'
> gizchina.com/2013/03/04/iocean-x7-first-hands-on

Click to collapse



Mine arrived friday and is absolutely fun-tastic!
awesome device.

Iocean already made an OTA update dated 23 of April.

loving it


----------



## bountgunner (May 7, 2013)

2alive said:


> Mine arrived friday and is absolutely fun-tastic!
> awesome device.
> 
> Iocean already made an OTA update dated 23 of April.
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg. From which shop?
What is your experience until now?
Is the basic Rom good or are you waiting for a custom rom?
Is the interface in Chinese or is mostly in English?

Thanks for answering this questions
My S3 is getting closer to the wall because the receptions sucks. :laugh:


----------



## 2alive (May 10, 2013)

bountgunner said:


> Omg. From which shop?
> What is your experience until now?
> Is the basic Rom good or are you waiting for a custom rom?
> Is the interface in Chinese or is mostly in English?
> ...

Click to collapse



Very good experience smooth, great display, good interface, good battery
Vanilla JB 4.2.1, very good and clean
The interface is in your language of choice, I´m portuguese but have it in english.
The guys at htcmania are comming with a recovery and waiting for roms, hope xda too.


----------



## nemero16 (May 11, 2013)

I compiled the english recovery for iocean x7!  
It works very well!!


----------



## caboman (May 11, 2013)

Can someone make an easy tutorial how to flash new rom and clockworkmod.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## gmstyle (May 12, 2013)

I have this smartphones from 2 days. it's fantastic but i have a problem: GPS doesn't hook the siganl. i'm from italy. anyone have the same problem?


----------



## caboman (May 12, 2013)

On htcmania they are further with fixes and roms. Havent tried it. I cant post the link cause I dont have 10 posts yet 

Also some apps dont respond. Like brainsss the game and angry birds, i cant choose the levels. Someone has an awnser to that?


----------



## nemero16 (May 12, 2013)

gmstyle said:


> I have this smartphoGPS  from 2 days. it's fantastic but i have a problem: GPS doesn't hook the siganl. i'm from italy. anyone have the same problem?

Click to collapse



Ciao gmstyle, io ho risolto il problema del gps riconfigurando il GPS.config..vedi che trovi qualche guida anche su questo forum in quanto la guida è la stessa per tutti i telefoni mediatek


----------



## apad (May 14, 2013)

nemero16 said:


> I compiled the english recovery for iocean x7!
> It works very well!!

Click to collapse



Hi how to enter boot loader? Normally we use power+volume up or down, is it the same for x7?

Mine is coming this week, and normally any phone I've got get rooted less than 24 hours 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## nemero16 (May 14, 2013)

apad said:


> Hi how to enter boot loader? Normally we use power+volume up or down, is it the same for x7?
> 
> Mine is coming this week, and normally any phone I've got get rooted less than 24 hours
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



use this new recovery compiled by htcmania forum...because my old recovery has wrong key for enter in recovery


----------



## donaspl (May 15, 2013)

To recovery, off phone, connect USB to phone , power + volume up.


----------



## middle-b (May 15, 2013)

someone can port the latest version of Paranoid Android(With HALO) for X7?


----------



## wslimk (May 17, 2013)

Paranoid Android?

I posted the latest version just now. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41514794#post41514794


----------



## montybo (May 18, 2013)

*IOcean X7 Doesn't Work with US AT&T GSM?*

*Please help*..Got my IOcean X7 today..I live in US. When I put my ATT sim card in the phone, it detects the carrier but no signal x ..can't make calls. check sim management ATT  call, video, msg, grey out...

For AT&T here in the US you need a phone with 1900/850mhz GSM which the Iocean x7 support...Don't know why it doesn't work..I have the Haipai  i9220 phone which has the same frequency support as the X7 and it works fine with AT&T..Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated. I really like the phone?

Thanks,
Monty

---------- Post added at 05:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 AM ----------




iconic_icon said:


> lets wait for the release hopefully this end of the month.
> there is a premium version also for this which has 32GB rom!

Click to collapse





gmstyle said:


> I have this smartphones from 2 days. it's fantastic but i have a problem: GPS doesn't hook the siganl. i'm from italy. anyone have the same problem?

Click to collapse



Do you need to do any configuration on your  phone to get it to work with your carrier..Do you need to unlock the phone? I live in the US and I use AT&T when I put in the sim card..the phone detects the carrier but no service x signal..  really like the phone..any advice would be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## raz5652 (May 21, 2013)

want to know, how to flash or root iocean x7 and how can install recovery img


----------



## raz5652 (May 21, 2013)

have tried shume tool to root the phone and install recovery img, everything went ok, but still not rooted and can not go in recovery.


----------



## Sambaaa (May 21, 2013)

raz5652 said:


> want to know, how to flash or root iocean x7 and how can install recovery img

Click to collapse



I haven't reached 10 posts so I cannot post any link, but you can search here on xda "Motochopper Auto Root" and you'll find a one-click procedure to root any mtk6589 device. You'll just need to unzip a compressed file and run a .bat file to root your phone.

For what concerns recovery, as I said I cannot post you link to .img files, but other guys posted them before in previows posts. There are many different ways to flash custom recovery once you have recovery.img file. The easiest one is to put it in the root of your sd card, download Mobileuncle MTK Tools app from playstore, open it and give it root access, push "Recovery Update" and choose the one you just put in the sd.

To get into recovery you can use Mobileuncle tools or any similar app if you want. Otherwise you can use the procedure described a few post before or type in android terminal:

```
su
reboot recovery
```


----------



## tmk2404 (May 21, 2013)

Hi. I want to buy this phone but I have one important question for someone who has this phone for a while. How is the battery life? Can you tell how long it withstand and describe your usual usage. Thanks!


----------



## raz5652 (May 21, 2013)

Sambaaa said:


> I haven't reached 10 posts so I cannot post any link, but you can search here on xda "Motochopper Auto Root" and you'll find a one-click procedure to root any mtk6589 device. You'll just need to unzip a compressed file and run a .bat file to root your phone.
> 
> For what concerns recovery, as I said I cannot post you link to .img files, but other guys posted them before in previows posts. There are many different ways to flash custom recovery once you have recovery.img file. The easiest one is to put it in the root of your sd card, download Mobileuncle MTK Tools app from playstore, open it and give it root access, push "Recovery Update" and choose the one you just put in the sd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that worked thankyou


----------



## badou7 (May 21, 2013)

I'm in the same situation of you, I'm canada, and I need 1900/850mhz GSM, I got acces the hidden menu , with the code 3646633, in engineer mode, but but frenquency are enabled and everything look normal, I'm still looking, if you have any info let me know



montybo said:


> *Please help*..Got my IOcean X7 today..I live in US. When I put my ATT sim card in the phone, it detects the carrier but no signal x ..can't make calls. check sim management ATT  call, video, msg, grey out...
> 
> For AT&T here in the US you need a phone with 1900/850mhz GSM which the Iocean x7 support...Don't know why it doesn't work..I have the Haipai  i9220 phone which has the same frequency support as the X7 and it works fine with AT&T..Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated. I really like the phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vozi (May 22, 2013)

*GPS signal and Battery*

Hi Guys,

have u check the gps signal yet?...How does it stay?...I realy like that phone, and I would like to buy it, but GPS is one of my needs and requested features of that phone.

And the next one question is about the battery. Has anybody test that yet? Im little bit afraid. How does stay the fullHD display and the consumption? Is it significant again the HD...have u any idea or informations? 

Thanks for your reply and have nice day


----------



## HitBobLer (May 22, 2013)

How do you root it?
Are gapps preinstalled? 
Is there a decent custom recovery?
I'm thinking of buying one and want to know this


----------



## xrayxman (May 22, 2013)

montybo said:


> *Please help*..Got my IOcean X7 today..I live in US. When I put my ATT sim card in the phone, it detects the carrier but no signal x ..can't make calls. check sim management ATT  call, video, msg, grey out...
> 
> For AT&T here in the US you need a phone with 1900/850mhz GSM which the Iocean x7 support...Don't know why it doesn't work..I have the Haipai  i9220 phone which has the same frequency support as the X7 and it works fine with AT&T..Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated. I really like the phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am in Canada, and I am having network reception problems too.  I did some tests with my phone icoean X7 on sim cards from speakout, fido, and rogers. Note that they should be all on rogers 850/1900 network.

Trial……………………………………………………..Action ................................................................Result

1....................... Speakout sim card on sim slot #2 at home............................................................network detected but no signal
2....................... Speakout sim card (cut) on sim slot #1 at home ..................................................network detected but no signal
3....................... Fido sim card on sim slot #1 & 2 at Fido dealer in a mall ..................................network detected but no signal
4....................... Rogers sim card on sim slot #1 at Rogers dealer #1 (same mall) ..................network detected but no signal
5....................... Rogers sim card on sim slot #1 at Rogers dealer #2 (same mall)...................network detected but no signal
6....................... Rogers sim card on sim slot #1 at Rogers dealer #3 (same mall)...................network detected & connected
7....................... Speakout sim card on sim slot #1 & 2 at Rogers dealer #3 (same mall).........network detected but no signal
8....................... Speakout sim card on sim slot #1 & 2 on the street near my house .................network detected & connected
.
NOTE: the sim cards on trials #4, 5, 6 were not the same. They were borrowed from the dealer, so I could try it on my phone.

Speculations
1.	The 1900 frequency on the phone is working.
2.     The  850 frequency on the phone is working.
3.	The 850 frequency is not working with certain sim cards.


----------



## raz5652 (May 22, 2013)

HitBobLer said:


> How do you root it?
> Are gapps preinstalled?
> Is there a decent custom recovery?
> I'm thinking of buying one and want to know this

Click to collapse



its a nice looking decent phone with 4.2  oficial rom, i rooted it using samba coments and it worked, very happy with the phone


----------



## exodus34x (May 23, 2013)

montybo said:


> *Please help*..Got my IOcean X7 today..I live in US. When I put my ATT sim card in the phone, it detects the carrier but no signal x ..can't make calls. check sim management ATT  call, video, msg, grey out...
> 
> For AT&T here in the US you need a phone with 1900/850mhz GSM which the Iocean x7 support...Don't know why it doesn't work..I have the Haipai  i9220 phone which has the same frequency support as the X7 and it works fine with AT&T..Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated. I really like the phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wanted to buy this phone. Have you got it to work with AT&T?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## jconeoone (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys, is there any way to get this phone to work with T-mobile service?  I'm pretty sure it needs the 1700 band but I do not see this on any specification sheet for the phone, so my question is would there be a way to modify the phone to use the 1700? or is that strictly hardware related?
Thanks


----------



## raz5652 (May 23, 2013)

jconeoone said:


> Hey guys, is there any way to get this phone to work with T-mobile service?  I'm pretty sure it needs the 1700 band but I do not see this on any specification sheet for the phone, so my question is would there be a way to modify the phone to use the 1700? or is that strictly hardware related?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



i dont know about 1700 band, where are you? am in UK and i am using t-mobile and it works.


----------



## jconeoone (May 23, 2013)

raz5652 said:


> i dont know about 1700 band, where are you? am in UK and i am using t-mobile and it works.

Click to collapse



I am in the US. I'm curious what are your data speeds in the UK with this phone with Tmobile


----------



## exodus34x (May 24, 2013)

Can anyone please confirm that this phone works with AT&T. 
Thank you.


----------



## exodus34x (May 24, 2013)

raz5652 said:


> want to know, how to flash or root iocean x7 and how can install recovery img

Click to collapse



check this out. 

google droidchindotcom mtk6589 one click root.


----------



## arden888 (May 25, 2013)

*Iocean X7 does not work on Rogers network(Canada).*

Iocean X7 does not work on Rogers network(Canada).
Search "iocean X7 vs HTC Dream" on youtube


----------



## fjndias (May 28, 2013)

*Iocean x7*

Hi Guys, i hope you can help me out , i got myself the Iocean x7 phone , pretty good phone im enjoying it, im from UK so works pretty good with 3 Network even got faster internet speed than with the Iphone 4 i had , today i downloaded Tango and Skype app and i have got a issue , when doing video or phone call , i can hear and see the other person but they can see me but they cant hear me , using the standard application to record voices it works , but with those app does not work , any ideas ?

Thanks for now .

Fabio


----------



## jconeoone (May 28, 2013)

arden888 said:


> Iocean X7 does not work on Rogers network(Canada).
> Search "iocean X7 vs HTC Dream" on youtube

Click to collapse



What bands does Rogers use?


----------



## apad (May 28, 2013)

fjndias said:


> Hi Guys, i hope you can help me out , i got myself the Iocean x7 phone , pretty good phone im enjoying it, im from UK so works pretty good with 3 Network even got faster internet speed than with the Iphone 4 i had , today i downloaded Tango and Skype app and i have got a issue , when doing video or phone call , i can hear and see the other person but they can see me but they cant hear me , using the standard application to record voices it works , but with those app does not work , any ideas ?
> 
> Thanks for now .
> 
> Fabio

Click to collapse



Hi Fabio, I'm from Malaysia and encounter similar issues. The solution was to check your APN setting, make sure it is correct since some operator couldn't detect this phone properly and set a generic setting to APN.


----------



## arden888 (May 29, 2013)

jconeoone said:


> What bands does Rogers use?

Click to collapse



2G (aka GSM) 850 / 1900

3G (aka UMTS / HSDPA) 850 / 1900

4G (LTE) 2100 / 2600 AWS


----------



## fjndias (May 29, 2013)

apad said:


> Hi Fabio, I'm from Malaysia and encounter similar issues. The solution was to check your APN setting, make sure it is correct since some operator couldn't detect this phone properly and set a generic setting to APN.

Click to collapse



Hi Apad, thanks for that it is working now  
I have downloaded few games but some of then are really laggy , Top Eleven and Eternity Warriors 2 are 2 of them , is it software optimisation issues or Hardware issues ? With power sgx 544mp I don't think is hardware .. 

Fabio


----------



## exodus34x (May 30, 2013)

Anybody in the states can confirm if the I ocean x7 will work with AT&T?
Thanks!

Also to those people who have the x7 can you please 
Post a mini review. Thanks.


----------



## apad (May 30, 2013)

fjndias said:


> Hi Apad, thanks for that it is working now
> I have downloaded few games but some of then are really laggy , Top Eleven and Eternity Warriors 2 are 2 of them , is it software optimisation issues or Hardware issues ? With power sgx 544mp I don't think is hardware ..
> 
> Fabio

Click to collapse



Hi Fabio,great to hear it's working. Yes, games seem to response differently. Simple games are good to play, but when I try CSR Racing, also the graphic seem laggy (which is worst than my HTC Desire HD, Adreno 205). I believe it the software too, or maybe the kernel itself. I am exploring several ROM's from China's forum, look good but the problem is the software was all in Chinese! Most of the rom just make light modification, and not a new kernel.


----------



## fjndias (May 30, 2013)

apad said:


> Hi Fabio,great to hear it's working. Yes, games seem to response differently. Simple games are good to play, but when I try CSR Racing, also the graphic seem laggy (which is worst than my HTC Desire HD, Adreno 205). I believe it the software too, or maybe the kernel itself. I am exploring several ROM's from China's forum, look good but the problem is the software was all in Chinese! Most of the rom just make light modification, and not a new kernel.

Click to collapse



Hi Apad , 
i did a test and i passed the Eternity Warriors 2 from the sd to the internal storage now the game runs much better than before .
I tested my micro sd card Sandisk 16GB Ultra class 10 and no faults found , write is 6 mb/s read is 18mb/s .
There is a new release of official ROM 0520 which apparently fixes the screen going black and doesn't wake up , it happened to me twice , i have downloaded it but cant figure out how to flash it . 
Have you flashed it ?


----------



## xrayxman (May 30, 2013)

arden888 said:


> 2G (aka GSM) 850 / 1900
> 
> 3G (aka UMTS / HSDPA) 850 / 1900
> 
> 4G (LTE) 2100 / 2600 AWS

Click to collapse



I took my iocean x7 with me while I was logging the radio signal. Here is the result. (I am on Rogers network). However, my phone couldn't connect to the network 95% of the time . It could be that 850 band was not working. Or maybe that my 2G sim card is not compatible with the new phone.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date;Time;LAC;Cell ID;Address source;Address;Latitude;Longitude;Network type;
2013-05-30;10:02:41;16100;60843;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:56:31;16100;60841;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:55:50;16100;60843;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:52:32;65080;61091;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:52:22;65080;61088;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:51:22;65080;61091;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:51:13;65080;61088;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:51:13;65080;61091;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:27:25;65080;61092;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:26:52;65080;61090;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:24:26;65080;61091;;;0.0;0.0;UMTS;
2013-05-30;09:17:22;16100;60841;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:16:57;16100;48059;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:16:38;16100;60841;;;0.0;0.0;EDGE;
2013-05-30;09:16:20;16100;60843;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:10:43;16100;60841;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-30;09:07:19;16100;60843;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-29;13:03:41;16000;57582;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-29;13:03:17;16000;57588;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-29;12:49:26;16000;57582;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-29;12:48:20;16000;57588;;;0.0;0.0;GPRS;
2013-05-29;12:46:26;16000;57582;;;0.0;0.0;EDGE;
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tmk2404 (May 30, 2013)

Guys who have that phone, can you tell us how is the battery drain?


----------



## fjndias (May 30, 2013)

tmk2404 said:


> Guys who have that phone, can you tell us how is the battery drain?

Click to collapse



Hi Tmk , the battery is OK , you can't expect much from such smart phone , I charge mine I would say everyday or day and a half , during the the night the battery drains about 5 to 10 percent in my experience , there is very useful apps that can help you to manage it better .
If you are a extrema user don't expect to last a  day . 
Hope it helps .

Fabio

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tmk2404 (May 30, 2013)

Ok, thanks a lot!


----------



## fjndias (May 30, 2013)

xrayxman said:


> I took my iocean x7 with me while I was logging the radio signal. Here is the result. (I am on Rogers network). However, my phone couldn't connect to the network 95% of the time . It could be that 850 band was not working. Or maybe that my 2G sim card is not compatible with the new phone.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date;Time;LAC;Cell ID;Address source;Address;Latitude;Longitude;Network type;
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi xray , have you tried to select your network manually ?
I'm from UK and where I live the my network range is not that great , basically it would go automatically to roaming ??
I selected my network manually so it doesn't go to roaming anymore , it might not be a solution for you but every little helps ! 

Fabio

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## apad (May 31, 2013)

This is mine. Just got few days before. Beware of putting your phone inside your jeans, now the screen seem to be flexing a bit 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## apad (May 31, 2013)

fjndias said:


> There is a new release of official ROM 0520 which apparently fixes the screen going black and doesn't wake up , it happened to me twice , i have downloaded it but cant figure out how to flash it .
> Have you flashed it ?

Click to collapse



How to get the latest ROM? I'm using the wireless update but no luck.

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fjndias (May 31, 2013)

apad said:


> How to get the latest ROM? I'm using the wireless update but no luck.
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi Apad , got it from needarom.com but did not use it , im using this one from here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41926532 .
First few hours will freeze a few times but now im enjoying it , no Chinese apps , multi language , apex launcher, nice and smooth 

Fabio   

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## notrock (Jun 1, 2013)

Edit: never mind.


----------



## notrock (Jun 1, 2013)

apad said:


> Beware of putting your phone inside your jeans, now the screen seem to be flexing a bit

Click to collapse



I would love to hear more about this. How long have you owned the phone? By flexing do you mean pulling away from the phone or now has an arch to it? Do you sit for long periods of time with your phone in your pocket?  



Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fjndias (Jun 1, 2013)

apad said:


> This is mine. Just got few days before. Beware of putting your phone inside your jeans, now the screen seem to be flexing a bit
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have you got a cover ? 
I have got a cover and screen protector and my phone is most of the time in the pocket and seems fine . 


Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## apad (Jun 3, 2013)

No, mine just have the screen protector, no protective case. I try to pull it out from the jeans while sitting (driving actually), after few hour I realize there is few gap between the screen and the body (both side), and in complete darkness I could notice some light appear between the gap. Bad luck I think for me


----------



## alda.v (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you please precise weight? Everyone writes something else. Thanks


----------



## apad (Jun 3, 2013)

alda.v said:


> Can you please precise weight? Everyone writes something else. Thanks

Click to collapse



I am 80kg weight. Please other user not to worry. This is totally my mistake.. Try to pick up call while driving. I am buying the protector now 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fjndias (Jun 3, 2013)

alda.v said:


> Can you please precise weight? Everyone writes something else. Thanks

Click to collapse



the weight is about 150g more or less, not too heavy at all ! 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fjndias (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Guys, tried this rom from here http://www.needrom.com/mobile/iocean-x7-10/#comment-6231 and its great , very stable !

Pros-
- This rom 0520 based on the latest official firmware made
- based on the official, no BUG, stability is the last word
- the third generation of Sony Display Engine
- XDA fluency optimization, smoother than the original
- Single card single signal display, cancel no card icon
- Using the latest super authorization management 1.25, perfect ROOT, more stable
- added cache control script, stronger than the original background
- accelerated user interface, abnormal smooth experience.
- GPS acceleration
- lib library file optimization, more stable system to prevent small problems
- join the liberation of the power button and shutdown restart easy access recovery
- the ROM zipling optimization, taking up less memory
- join RE browser to facilitate self-modification of the ROM

Cons-
Keyboard system is used by a chinese app but there is english keyboard within the app .
Few built in chinese apps.

Been testing for a day and its very good , chinese apps doesnt bother me but trying to get an alternative for the keyboard is there is any .

Fabio


----------



## ahpek_lion (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone verify that the iocean X7 "Vibrate on Touch" is very weak? I just got mine and it is so super weak


----------



## fjndias (Jun 4, 2013)

ahpek_lion said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone verify that the iocean X7 "Vibrate on Touch" is very weak? I just got mine and it is so super weak

Click to collapse



mine its ok but is off anyway , saves battery . 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## montybo (Jun 4, 2013)

xrayxman said:


> I am in Canada, and I am having network reception problems too.  I did some tests with my phone icoean X7 on sim cards from speakout, fido, and rogers. Note that they should be all on rogers 850/1900 network.
> 
> Trial……………………………………………………..Action ................................................................Result
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the reply... I sent my back for a refund. It didn't work with my carrier here in the US hopefully,  I will get my refund!!.Thanks again for your help..

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




exodus34x said:


> can anyone please confirm that this phone works with at&t.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



*it doesn"t work with at&t!!!! I'm sending it back!!*

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




exodus34x said:


> anybody in the states can confirm if the i ocean x7 will work with at&t?
> Thanks!
> 
> Also to those people who have the x7 can you please
> post a mini review. Thanks.

Click to collapse





*it doesn't with at&t..im senting my back!!*


----------



## Rom1_thequich (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I read the thread but I did not find what I am looking for.

Do you know if the Iocean X7 is compatible with 900Mhz WCDMA networks?

It is not advertised by the manufacturer but it may be the case, as for some other chinese phones.

You should be able to get some infos in the engineer menu.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## acarnoje (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys. i am thinking to buy this phone since i see it has nice support. I just wonder is there gorilla glass on it, and if not how is the screen resistance to scratches?


----------



## mylove2004tc (Jun 6, 2013)

I got it in my hand yesterday.
I so cool like Sony Z. Camera so great. Capture a photo better than Sony although a bit darker. bit it so good
I had rooted very easy . One click ^^
. thank all.


----------



## MichaelLu17 (Jun 6, 2013)

anyone having problems with proximity sensor? i upgraded to 0520 official rom but after that, proximity sensor does not work. any fix guys? noob here


----------



## apad (Jun 7, 2013)

Try to follow these step to install custom ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2299255

[ROMs][4.2.1] iOcean X7 multilang rooted by LuHash

So far no problem after install this custom ROM.

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




acarnoje said:


> Hi guys. i am thinking to buy this phone since i see it has nice support. I just wonder is there gorilla glass on it, and if not how is the screen resistance to scratches?

Click to collapse



Hi. No gorilla glass for this phone. Scratch can be easily done so just apply a screen protector. You can get gorilla glass protector, but so far only iPhone have it.

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bighead1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi guys --- I'm a newbie here. Thank you so much for the great info about IOcean X7 which I am so tempted to own one. I am in the US and am currently with ATT (and considering switching to T-mobile).  One question that I'm SO CONFUSED that what is the Network that this phone supports (one seller on AliExpress states that it's for GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz, while another (on AliExpress) states that it's for 2G GSM 800/850/1800/1900MHz). So which one is correct? Or is it true that the same phone is made for difficult area in the world? Also for 3G, some (also on AliExpress) even states that its for WCDM 2100Mhz only ? (Should it be that 3G needs pair bands?). 

Please help, I'm interested in the phone and would like to get one that work in the US? Can anyone one shed me some light on this issue (private message or email is welcome if you prefer.) Many thanks in advance.

For 2G, I think both ATT and T-mobile support 850,900,1800, and 1900, so the 800/850/1800/1900 will not work, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2013)

*iocean x7*



bighead1 said:


> Hi guys --- I'm a newbie here. Thank you so much for the great info about IOcean X7 which I am so tempted to own one. I am in the US and am currently with ATT (and considering switching to T-mobile).  One question that I'm SO CONFUSED that what is the Network that this phone supports (one seller on AliExpress states that it's for GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz, while another (on AliExpress) states that it's for 2G GSM 800/850/1800/1900MHz). So which one is correct? Or is it true that the same phone is made for difficult area in the world? Also for 3G, some (also on AliExpress) even states that its for WCDM 2100Mhz only ? (Should it be that 3G needs pair bands?).
> 
> Please help, I'm interested in the phone and would like to get one that work in the US? Can anyone one shed me some light on this issue (private message or email is welcome if you prefer.) Many thanks in advance.
> 
> For 2G, I think both ATT and T-mobile support 850,900,1800, and 1900, so the 800/850/1800/1900 will not work, right?

Click to collapse




I bought this phone from aliexpress earlier this month and it worked with tmobile and att but the problem is it only gets a 2g signal with the 2 carriers and that signal was in very very very limited areas ( i mean like i would get signal in my living room, and outside the tmoble store and nowhere else in the city). after some research i found out that i had bought a dual band verson of the phone with 2g at 1800/1900 and 3g wcdma at 2100mhz and since att 2g and 3g are 850/1900 i had spotty 2g coverage and no 3g. with tmobile 2g is 850/1900 and 3g is 1700/2100. the specs on the version you are getting means you will have 2g signal consistantly but def no 3g since the phone only has a 2100 3g band.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## bighead1 (Jun 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I bought this phone from aliexpress earlier this month and it worked with tmobile and att but the problem is it only gets a 2g signal with the 2 carriers and that signal was in very very very limited areas ( i mean like i would get signal in my living room, and outside the tmoble store and nowhere else in the city). after some research i found out that i had bought a dual band verson of the phone with 2g at 1800/1900 and 3g wcdma at 2100mhz and since att 2g and 3g are 850/1900 i had spotty 2g coverage and no 3g. with tmobile 2g is 850/1900 and 3g is 1700/2100. the specs on the version you are getting means you will have 2g signal consistantly but def no 3g since the phone only has a 2100 3g band.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it's good to know. The problem is, the descriptions given by those sellers are so confused and sometimes contradicted that I don't even know if I can trust or not. Don't know what the others in the US think and how to determine whether what they buy can be used in the US. For a newbie, this is always a challenge. I do like the features of the phone, but I am so hesitated to pull my trigger!


----------



## exodus34x (Jun 9, 2013)

bighead1 said:


> Thanks, it's good to know. The problem is, the descriptions given by those sellers are so confused and sometimes contradicted that I don't even know if I can trust or not. Don't know what the others in the US think and how to determine whether what they buy can be used in the US. For a newbie, this is always a challenge. I do like the features of the phone, but I am so hesitated to pull my trigger!

Click to collapse



Spare yourself the headache. I was so tempted to get this phone. I suggest to take a look at the BLU phones. They are coming out with the life series. It's comparable with the the iocean. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## parnrong (Jun 10, 2013)

*IOCEAN X7 Does not work with 3G 850MHz*

I have tested with other MTK6577 and IOCEAN X7
The result showed that IOCEAN X7 does not seem to support 850MHz 3G

See the details in this local thread.

http://pantip.com/topic/30587152/


----------



## NecroW (Jun 16, 2013)

*Iocean x7 GPS*

Hello, for those who have the X7, i've seen a lot of problems with the GPS, what can you tell me about your experience using it? Thanks


----------



## fjndias (Jun 17, 2013)

NecroW said:


> Hello, for those who have the X7, i've seen a lot of problems with the GPS, what can you tell me about your experience using it? Thanks

Click to collapse



Well Im trying to find a solution for mine , for some reason my GPS does not find satellites .

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gdaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

fjndias said:


> Well Im trying to find a solution for mine , for some reason my GPS does not find satellites .
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I made some hardver modification and now i got a working GPS  if i have some time i will make a guide


----------



## Limbo045 (Jun 20, 2013)

gdaniel said:


> I made some hardver modification and now i got a working GPS  if i have some time i will make a guide

Click to collapse



That would be great I am expecting my Premium version next week


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 21, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> That would be great I am expecting my Premium version next week

Click to collapse



You mean X7 Elite?
Where did you bought it from?
How much does it cost?
Iocean.cc is all chinese and dont see them selling ..


----------



## Limbo045 (Jun 21, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> You mean X7 Elite?
> Where did you bought it from?
> How much does it cost?
> Iocean.cc is all chinese and dont see them selling ..

Click to collapse



No I mean the Premium with 2GB/32GB, 13 MP camera and 3000mAh battery.
I ordered it at Chinapadmall with DHL shipping for 255 Euro and it is supposed to be shipped this week


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 21, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> No I mean the Premium with 2GB/32GB, 13 MP camera and 3000mAh battery.
> I ordered it at Chinapadmall with DHL shipping for 255 Euro and it is supposed to be shipped this week

Click to collapse



I dont see X7 Premium anywhere, even the company website says X7 Elite (1.5ghz QuadCore 2GB/32GB, 13MP, 2000mAh battery)
Can you share the link ?


----------



## Limbo045 (Jun 21, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> I dont see X7 Premium anywhere, even the company website says X7 Elite (1.5ghz QuadCore 2GB/32GB, 13MP, 2000mAh battery)
> Can you share the link ?

Click to collapse



Sure llook at chinapadmall.com


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 21, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> Sure llook at chinapadmall.com

Click to collapse



I saw the chinapadmall (http://www.chinapadmall.com/iocean-x7-premium-version/), they are  giving false name and false configs
1. There is nothing like X7 Premium, company made X7 Elite and X7 Youth
2. Company doesnt offer 3000mAh battery by default in any of the model. The 3000mAh battery cannot be accommodated  in either of them, one has to buy a 3000mAh battery seperately and the battery comes with a back cover which can has to be replaced in order to accommodate the 3000mAh battery.
3. Its not single sim standby as said in detailed specifications, but its Dual Sim.

And please do read reviews about chinapadmall

And finally not to say, but there are other retailers who are offering better price then them :angel:


----------



## Limbo045 (Jun 21, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> I saw the chinapadmall (http://www.chinapadmall.com/iocean-x7-premium-version/), they are  giving false name and false configs
> 1. There is nothing like X7 Premium, company made X7 Elite and X7 Youth
> 2. Company doesnt offer 3000mAh battery by default in any of the model. The 3000mAh battery cannot be accommodated  in either of them, one has to buy a 3000mAh battery seperately and the battery comes with a back cover which can has to be replaced in order to accommodate the 3000mAh battery.
> 3. Its not single sim standby as said in detailed specifications, but its Dual Sim.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this then  http://www.apad.tv/apadforum/showthread.php?4502-Iocean-X7-Premium-Version-Phone-Review
review of phone that doesn't exist


----------



## Batfink33 (Jun 22, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> I dont see X7 Premium anywhere, even the company website says X7 Elite (1.5ghz QuadCore 2GB/32GB, 13MP, 2000mAh battery)
> Can you share the link ?

Click to collapse



I was told by Chinapadsmall mine would be shipped this week and it hasn't.  I don't trust them at all, they have had my money for 4 weeks now.


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 22, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> Check this then  http://www.apad.tv/apadforum/showthread.php?4502-Iocean-X7-Premium-Version-Phone-Review
> review of phone that doesn't exist

Click to collapse



Funny, people make there own names 
The configs given is of X7 Elite, you can check it at companies website http://www.iocean.cc/X7Elite.html

---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 AM ----------




Batfink33 said:


> I was told by Chinapadsmall mine would be shipped this week and it hasn't.  I don't trust them at all, they have had my money for 4 weeks now.

Click to collapse



I hope you made payments via paypal, raise the dispute and you can get your money refunded.


----------



## Batfink33 (Jun 22, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Funny, people make there own names
> The configs given is of X7 Elite, you can check it at companies website http://www.iocean.cc/X7Elite.html
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I did make it via PayPal. I'm going to raise a dispute next week.


----------



## apad (Jun 22, 2013)

Better use Aliexpress. It much more safer and trusted. Although they charge more for shipping.

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shariqriaz (Jun 24, 2013)

*IOCEAN X7*

hello, i am thinking of buying iocean x7. i wanted to ask what roms can i possibly install in it? as u see ive watched a couple of hands on videos and after this i have realized that the android butter effect or transitions are not present in iocean x7.. its like a sudden action and there is no annimation.. can u please tellme if its possible to get those stock android annimations somehow? please let me know. thanks


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 24, 2013)

*same boat*



Batfink33 said:


> I did make it via PayPal. I'm going to raise a dispute next week.

Click to collapse



I am in the same boat I chat with "jerry" every couple of days I get the feeling in stock is a loose term. It does bother me though because I paid 32 bucks for DHL express I need it asap. But when I ordered it they promised me it would be sent out before the weekend. That was back on the 18th. Well it's now the 24th and still they say oh yes this week. Truthfully I don't think they have them. But I will wait a few more days. I think some people have had good experiences with chinapadmall but many have not. I to mus have this phone thought. Where can it be picked up at a better price that there?

---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




..::Viny::.. said:


> 1. There is nothing like X7 Premium, company made X7 Elite and X7 Youth
> 2. Company doesnt offer 3000mAh battery by default in any of the model. The 3000mAh battery cannot be accommodated  in either of them, one has to buy a 3000mAh battery seperately and the battery comes with a back cover which can has to be replaced in order to accommodate the 3000mAh battery.
> 3. Its not single sim standby as said in detailed specifications, but its Dual Sim.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please by all means share with us, where is there a better price on the iocean x7 elite/premium that is reliable? Thanks


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 24, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> I am in the same boat I chat with "jerry" every couple of days I get the feeling in stock is a loose term. It does bother me though because I paid 32 bucks for DHL express I need it asap. But when I ordered it they promised me it would be sent out before the weekend. That was back on the 18th. Well it's now the 24th and still they say oh yes this week. Truthfully I don't think they have them. But I will wait a few more days. I think some people have had good experiences with chinapadmall but many have not. I to mus have this phone thought. Where can it be picked up at a better price that there?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well iOcean itself is not selling X7 Elite as of now, it would start from 25th June as per there website iocean.cc (they sell to local chinese buyers only, no international shipping)

So not sure how was "Jerry" was confident of shipping it out to you before that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 24, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Well iOcean itself is not selling X7 Elite as of now, it would start from 25th June as per there website iocean.cc (they sell to local Chinese buyers only, no international shipping)
> 
> So not sure how was "Jerry" was confident of shipping it out to you before that.

Click to collapse



well read the feed back here. on the product page the say they have it in stock now:

www (dot) chinapadmall.com/iocean-x7-premium-version


also these guys say they have it now and have 10 left via EMAIL (THEY Have already sold 16) 

www (dot) banggood.com/IOcean-X7-Elite-5_0-Inch-32G-ROM-Android-4_2-MTK6589T-Smartphone-p-76623.html

I think the claimed release date for this on is june 17th.


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 24, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> well read the feed back here. on the product page the say they have it in stock now:
> 
> www (dot) chinapadmall.com/iocean-x7-premium-version
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chinese sellers will even say that they have Apollo 13, and they have it in Stock. Please take there words with pinch of salt. Best way to test them is to ask them to show stocks photo with there name as banner next stock.

Initial release date was infact 18th June, but now its 25th June.


----------



## robimarko (Jun 24, 2013)

Does iOcean X7 support 900 Mhz for 2G?


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 24, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Chinese sellers will even say that they have Apollo 13, and they have it in Stock. Please take there words with pinch of salt. Best way to test them is to ask them to show stocks photo with there name as banner next stock.
> 
> Initial release date was infact 18th June, but now its 25th June.

Click to collapse



Yea thanks. I thought they might embelish but straight up lie to me and post these lies over and over on the product page seems like bad business.


----------



## Gizzymomo (Jun 24, 2013)

im in the same boat as titus1972, Only came across this forum topic now.. I asked them on live chat before I paid and placed the order if they had stock and they stated they did just as ChinaPadMall.com product page for the x7 premium says.

I really hope this is not some kinda joke :/


----------



## Batfink33 (Jun 25, 2013)

I contacted Chinapadmall yesterday morning asking why my order wasn't sent. They apologised and said it had been sent. I then got A Singapore Post tracking number 2 hours later (quite angry as I paid for DHL) The tracking site says it has left Hong Kong so we will see how long it takes to arrive and if it is the correct product. I definitely won't be buying from them again.


----------



## anshmiester78900 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello guys . I'm really interested in buying this phone . I just wanted to know whhat is the difference between the Elite and youth version ? Also will the custom roms work on both ? And as im from india where i can buy it from ?


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 25, 2013)

*did you threaten to cancel?*



Batfink33 said:


> I contacted Chinapadmall yesterday morning asking why my order wasn't sent. They apologised and said it had been sent. I then got A Singapore Post tracking number 2 hours later (quite angry as I paid for DHL) The tracking site says it has left Hong Kong so we will see how long it takes to arrive and if it is the correct product. I definitely won't be buying from them again.

Click to collapse



Did you threaten to cancel your order? Is that how you got the tracking? Do i understand this correctly you paid for express shipping but got standard mail? that's like getting ripped of for 30 bucks not to mention the time difference. When are you expecting it and can you give us feedback on your purchase? also did you order black or white?


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 25, 2013)

anshmiester78900 said:


> Hello guys . I'm really interested in buying this phone . I just wanted to know whhat is the difference between the Elite and youth version ? Also will the custom roms work on both ? And as im from india where i can buy it from ?

Click to collapse



Youth - 1.2ghz / 1GB /4GB / 8MP/2MP
Elite - 1.5ghz/2GB/32 GB / 13Mp/3MP

For india visit iOceanmobiles. com, site under construction. 
Facebook .com/icoeanmobiles (india specific)
Device seller is AndroidGuruz, the chinese mobiles multi brand dealer/retailer, notorious for false promises. Also as per facebook posting of them, Elite Youth is already lauched by them, though it could not be seen anywhere in market 

Wammy Passion Z is rebranded iocean X7 that is avaialble in India.

Given that we have MTK Rooters available as well SPTools, there should be no problem in getting custom roms, though there are few custom roms available in chinese and one is available in english right here on XDA. And on top of all this iOcean itself uses LeFrog roms 



Batfink33 said:


> I contacted Chinapadmall yesterday morning asking why my order wasn't sent. They apologised and said it had been sent. I then got A Singapore Post tracking number 2 hours later (quite angry as I paid for DHL) The tracking site says it has left Hong Kong so we will see how long it takes to arrive and if it is the correct product. I definitely won't be buying from them again.

Click to collapse



I hope they didnt sent across the youth version, like they missed out the DHL



titus1972 said:


> Did you threaten to cancel your order? Is that how you got the tracking? Do i understand this correctly you paid for express shipping but got standard mail? that's like getting ripped of for 30 bucks not to mention the time difference. When are you expecting it and can you give us feedback on your purchase? also did you order black or white?

Click to collapse



Elite comes in just one color, black on top (front) and white on bottom(back).
Youth comes in White (black front white back) and Black (Black front and black back)



robimarko said:


> Does iOcean X7 support 900 Mhz for 2G?

Click to collapse



X7
2G: GSM 1800/1900MHz
3G: WCDMA 、2100MHz

X7 Elite
2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
3G: WCDMA 2100MHz


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Elite comes in just one color, black on top (front) and white on bottom(back).
> Youth comes in White (black front white back) and Black (Black front and black back)

Click to collapse




That is not my understanding every website gives choise of black or white back for elite. NO?


----------



## Batfink33 (Jun 25, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Youth - 1.2ghz / 1GB /4GB / 8MP/2MP
> Elite - 1.5ghz/2GB/32 GB / 13Mp/3MP
> 
> For india visit iOceanmobiles. com, site under construction.
> ...

Click to collapse




I didn't threaten to cancel my order, I emailed quite a few times saying I was unhappy with the time it had taken for them to send it to me.  I'm worried what they have sent me, it wouldn't surprise me if they have sent me the youth. If you look on YouTube though, chelsychan of Chinapadmall has posted a video of the Elite version.

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------




titus1972 said:


> Did you threaten to cancel your order? Is that how you got the tracking? Do i understand this correctly you paid for express shipping but got standard mail? that's like getting ripped of for 30 bucks not to mention the time difference. When are you expecting it and can you give us feedback on your purchase? also did you order black or white?

Click to collapse



They have sent it by Singpost Speedpost I paid for DHL I'm not sure if Singpost is express or not. I will give feedback when I get it, not sure when or what I will get though.


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 25, 2013)

Batfink33 said:


> I didn't threaten to cancel my order, I emailed quite a few times saying I was unhappy with the time it had taken for them to send it to me.  I'm worried what they have sent me, it wouldn't surprise me if they have sent me the youth. If you look on YouTube though, chelsychan of Chinapadmall has posted a video of the Elite version.

Click to collapse



Can you share the youtube link?
I know few retailers got demo pieces to review like antelife, fastcardtech etc. and who have shared x7 Elite reviews on youtube.
There might have been some early deliveries also, but generally this doesnt happen if the company sells the product itself from its on website.

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




titus1972 said:


> That is not my understanding every website gives choise of black or white back for elite. NO?

Click to collapse



Just ask the seller to post the photos black version of elite showing the device system configurations. 
Manufacturer (iOcean) has themselves said there is no black only edition for X7 Elite.


----------



## Batfink33 (Jun 25, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Can you share the youtube link?
> I know few retailers got demo pieces to review like antelife, fastcardtech etc. and who have shared x7 Elite reviews on youtube.
> There might have been some early deliveries also, but generally this doesnt happen if the company sells the product itself from its on website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S2dXPfmAoXY


It's only an OTG demo.


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 25, 2013)

Batfink33 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S2dXPfmAoXY
> 
> 
> It's only an OTG demo.

Click to collapse



Thanks for share the OTG demo is good too see


----------



## anshmiester78900 (Jun 25, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Youth - 1.2ghz / 1GB /4GB / 8MP/2MP
> Elite - 1.5ghz/2GB/32 GB / 13Mp/3MP
> 
> For india visit iOceanmobiles. com, site under construction.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the awesome reply mate . Right now I'm using S2 for last 2 years and really bored out of it also its suffering from screen burn on the top (most of the super amoled phones do ) . So I was thinking of having a change !

I just wanted to ask you a few things 

1- Are you using this phone ? If yes which version ?
2- Mate the FB page that you posted is showing not found 
3-If I had to choose Wammy Passion Z will the custom roms of Iocean work on it also ?
4-Have you heard of any bugs or issues on this phone apart of the GPS problem ? 
5-Is this phone available in the market like in any store where i can buy it ?I dont trust online payment ! 

Also thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 25, 2013)

anshmiester78900 said:


> Thanks for the awesome reply mate . Right now I'm using S2 for last 2 years and really bored out of it also its suffering from screen burn on the top (most of the super amoled phones do ) . So I was thinking of having a change !
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a few things
> 
> 1- Are you using this phone ? If yes which version ?

Click to collapse



==> Nopes



anshmiester78900 said:


> 2- Mate the FB page that you posted is showing not found

Click to collapse



==>Check this out 








anshmiester78900 said:


> 3-If I had to choose Wammy Passion Z will the custom roms of Iocean work on it also ?

Click to collapse



==> Given that this is just rebranded, it should.



anshmiester78900 said:


> 4-Have you heard of any bugs or issues on this phone apart of the GPS problem ?

Click to collapse



==> Nothing specific and GPS issue was with MTK Chipset all across the genre



anshmiester78900 said:


> 5-Is this phone available in the market like in any store where i can buy it ?I dont trust online payment !

Click to collapse



==> You must be knowing better about your region 



anshmiester78900 said:


> Also thanks a lot for the reply

Click to collapse



You are welcome


----------



## shariqriaz (Jun 25, 2013)

*transitions*

can anyone please help me with annimations/transitions in iocean x7? are they present in the stock rom? or any rom which can make stock android jellybean transitions work?


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 25, 2013)

*To those ordering from chinapadmall*

This may help you. I called paypal today to make sure my order was safe for refund through buyer protection. It was,and  paypal then froze the money until chinapadmall could provide a tracking number by july 5th then Chinapad went ahead and cancelled my order with hours. Just like that. So be careful a good company would not behave like this. I have found many other suppliers anyway.


----------



## Batfink33 (Jun 25, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> This may help you. I called paypal today to make sure my order was safe for refund through buyer protection. It was paypal then froze the money until chinapadmall could provide a tracking number by july 5th then Chinapad went ahead and cancelled my order with hours. Just like that. So be careful a good company would not behave like this. I have found many other suppliers anyway.

Click to collapse



It's strange they have given me a tracking number if they don't have them in stock. I don't think they have sent me the Premium version. They are a scam website. Incidentally, my tracking hasn't been updated on Singposts website for 2 days. Who knows where the package is. Chinapadmall are a complete scam.


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 26, 2013)

shariqriaz said:


> can anyone please help me with annimations/transitions in iocean x7? are they present in the stock rom? or any rom which can make stock android jellybean transitions work?

Click to collapse



Can you explain better, could not make out what you are looking for.



titus1972 said:


> This may help you. I called paypal today to make sure my order was safe for refund through buyer protection. It was,and  paypal then froze the money until chinapadmall could provide a tracking number by july 5th then Chinapad went ahead and cancelled my order with hours. Just like that. So be careful a good company would not behave like this. I have found many other suppliers anyway.

Click to collapse



Lucky !!! 



Batfink33 said:


> It's strange they have given me a tracking number if they don't have them in stock. I don't think they have sent me the Premium version. They are a scam website. Incidentally, my tracking hasn't been updated on Singposts website for 2 days. Who knows where the package is. Chinapadmall are a complete scam.

Click to collapse



Best of Luck :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## nitrous² (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright guys, this Thread needs to be revised, urgently. I recommend someone to post a sum up of the information posted here. This person should ask the OP to place the summary in the OP. 
I just read page one to eleven and every single information has been given out twice, if not triple  

It's an awesome device, I plan to buy the "X7 Elite" (that's the official name) but I'd really like to see a good "XDA review" of it. And it's crucial for me, and I'm sure for you also, to know if this device will get further support from ROM dev's, the CM Team and PA Team for example!


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 26, 2013)

nitrous² said:


> Alright guys, this Thread needs to be revised, urgently. I recommend someone to post a sum up of the information posted here. This person should ask the OP to place the summary in the OP.
> I just read page one to eleven and every single information has been given out twice, if not triple
> 
> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse



Since you have already gone through this, why dont you go ahead with summing it up   and post to OP


----------



## nitrous² (Jun 26, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Since you have already gone through this, why dont you go ahead with summing it up   and post to OP

Click to collapse



It'd be a pleasure, but preferably I  should be someone who actually owns the device  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shariqriaz (Jun 26, 2013)

..::Viny::.. said:


> Can you explain better, could not make out what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks for the response, i watched a couple of hands on review of iocean x7 but none of them had annimations in opening and closing apps like the ones u find in galaxy s3 and galaxy nexus, even though it comes with stock android rom, the annimations/transitions that are found in jellybeans are not there..i dont know if its turned off in rom from developers option or what :S.. i have been waiting for someone to respond so i can order it online ..if it will help u i can post some videos that will explain what exactly i mean but if u have used any samsung device u would already know the annimations i am talking about. thanks for the reply


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jun 26, 2013)

shariqriaz said:


> thanks for the response, i watched a couple of hands on review of iocean x7 but none of them had annimations in opening and closing apps like the ones u find in galaxy s3 and galaxy nexus, even though it comes with stock android rom, the annimations/transitions that are found in jellybeans are not there..i dont know if its turned off in rom from developers option or what :S.. i have been waiting for someone to respond so i can order it online ..if it will help u i can post some videos that will explain what exactly i mean but if u have used any samsung device u would already know the annimations i am talking about. thanks for the reply

Click to collapse



Its using LeFrog ROM, possible that they might have not included the animations.
One can install custom roms and needful animations 

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




nitrous² said:


> It'd be a pleasure, but preferably I  should be someone who actually owns the device
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I think most of the information posted in this thread are not by the owners , Go ahead and compile it up


----------



## nitrous² (Jun 27, 2013)

I remember a while ago reading about boot process debugging. A lag in boot animation can be an indicator for bad ram quality. I could be wrong tho. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mmugatti (Jun 27, 2013)

The transitions are disabled in the stock rom.
You can enable but do not go very smoothly.


----------



## Sambaaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys, I just wanted to inform you that a new custom rom for Iocean x7 Youth,  developed by an xda recognized developer, is out, ready for download. 

I cannot post you links, but you just need to look for " [ROM][Android 4.2.1] iOcean optimised V2" developed by voetbalremco.

I'm using this rom now with a few additional mods and it runs smooth, hopefully it will get even better in time. 

Remember to modify the first lines of gps.conf file (you can find it in system/etc/)  with the ones that fit your country in order to help gps connection. 

For example the ones below would fit for italy (had to remove part of the link to post it here):

```
NTP_SERVER=it (dot) pool ***
XTRA_SERVER_1=xtra1.gpsonextra ***
XTRA_SERVER_2= xtra2.gpsonextra ***
XTRA_SERVER_3= xtra3.gpsonextra ***
```

You can find a list of servers for each country on the following website:

www (dot) pool (dot) ntp (dot) org/en/

It should be better to not put too many servers as it may slow down gps connection AFAIK. 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmugatti (Jun 27, 2013)

Lets try it


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 27, 2013)

Batfink33 said:


> I contacted Chinapadmall yesterday morning asking why my order wasn't sent. They apologised and said it had been sent. I then got A Singapore Post tracking number 2 hours later (quite angry as I paid for DHL) The tracking site says it has left Hong Kong so we will see how long it takes to arrive and if it is the correct product. I definitely won't be buying from them again.

Click to collapse



I found out through the new store I bought my iocean x7 elite from that DHL has rules regarding batteries. They will only deliver packages (knowingly) with one cell phone battery per phone. This may be why they used an alternate shipping method. If it is in fact shipped. Did you order the extra 3000 mAh battery and cover as I did? I had to have these items shipped separately.


----------



## Baylex (Jun 28, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> I found out through the new store I bought my iocean x7 elite from that DHL has rules regarding batteries. They will only deliver packages (knowingly) with one cell phone battery per phone. This may be why they used an alternate shipping method. If it is in fact shipped. Did you order the extra 3000 mAh battery and cover as I did? I had to have these items shipped separately.

Click to collapse



Sorry the off-topic.. titus1972, do you think the 3000mah battery is worth it? and do you have any custom rom for the elite version? I found a lot of roms for the youth version, but none for the elite...


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 28, 2013)

*I think for 20 bucks it is worth the risk*



Baylex said:


> Sorry the off-topic.. titus1972, do you think the 3000mah battery is worth it? and do you have any custom rom for the elite version? I found a lot of roms for the youth version, but none for the elite...

Click to collapse



I think it depend on your access to power and usage. i have not received mine yet...who has? Anyway. 1080p screen is a power eater. I just don't want to be caught without power on the road. And if i want to game for an hour or two I don't want to see a power warning halfway through the day. It will make the device thicker though keep that in mind.


----------



## Baylex (Jun 28, 2013)

I know a person in a forum that got their 3000mah, and said that it wasn't much of an upgrade from the 2000mah.. that's why I've been searching the web for information.
Yes, I know it will make the phone thicker, and my concern is that there is no cover for the phone, yet, with that thickness..


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 28, 2013)

*you saw these kits?*



Baylex said:


> I know a person in a forum that got their 3000mah, and said that it wasn't much of an upgrade from the 2000mah.. that's why I've been searching the web for information.
> Yes, I know it will make the phone thicker, and my concern is that there is no cover for the phone, yet, with that thickness..

Click to collapse



http://www.ttmalls.com/iocean-x7-back-case-original-battery3000mah_p1267.html


----------



## Baylex (Jun 28, 2013)

What about the link? I see a battery and a back cover... but what I meant is that there is no full protection cover for the phone, in TPU or rigid plastic or even rubber...


----------



## titus1972 (Jun 28, 2013)

Baylex said:


> What about the link? I see a battery and a back cover... but what I meant is that there is no full protection cover for the phone, in TPU or rigid plastic or even rubber...

Click to collapse



oh sorry you mean the case. I see good question. I don't know if it will. hmm.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




Baylex said:


> What about the link? I see a battery and a back cover... but what I meant is that there is no full protection cover for the phone, in TPU or rigid plastic or even rubber...

Click to collapse



may I ask where you ordered your phone from?


----------



## Baylex (Jun 29, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> oh sorry you mean the case. I see good question. I don't know if it will. hmm.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ordered my phone from beewip dot com.. it's a spanish store. I'm from Portugal and if I bought the phone from a store in china I would have to pay taxes... So I buy through a spanish resseller to not pay those taxes, and in top of that I have 2 years of warranty.. Yeah I know that's a little bit more expensive than buying from a chinese shop.. but with taxes the price would almost be the same than that spanish store, and I would have to wait a lot of time to get it..

Didn't receive it yet, though..


----------



## Batfink33 (Jul 2, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> I found out through the new store I bought my iocean x7 elite from that DHL has rules regarding batteries. They will only deliver packages (knowingly) with one cell phone battery per phone. This may be why they used an alternate shipping method. If it is in fact shipped. Did you order the extra 3000 mAh battery and cover as I did? I had to have these items shipped separately.

Click to collapse



No, I only ordered the phone and no extra battery. My phone is currently sitting in UK customs awaiting clearance so hopefully it won't be too long till I get it.


----------



## FCrayon (Jul 3, 2013)

Is anyone using this phone on a GSM 900Mhz network? The official website says it only supports 1800/1900MHz for 2G but many sellers are listing 900MHz compatibility. Also, I'm quite sure the MT6589 supports GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz.


----------



## 2alive (Jul 4, 2013)

FCrayon said:


> Is anyone using this phone on a GSM 900Mhz network? The official website says it only supports 1800/1900MHz for 2G but many sellers are listing 900MHz compatibility. Also, I'm quite sure the MT6589 supports GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz.

Click to collapse



Yes it supports 900 GSM


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## Gizzymomo (Jul 4, 2013)

I just received my iocean X7 Elite ( Black ) from chinapadmall.com thank god.. They not soo scammy after all.

The phone really has a nice display infact looks far nice then my note 2's display. Its a tad jumpy, but nothing a custom ROM cant fix 

Anyway any custom roms available?


----------



## Sambaaa (Jul 4, 2013)

Developers from htcmania have just released a flashable zip to enable *USB OTG* on Iocean x7 Youth, using Elite's kernel. It should work on any rom based on 0520 stock firmware. 

You can find download links in iocean x7 section on that forum. 

Link:
www (dot) htcmania (dot) com/showthread.php?t=637893

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersk8ter (Jul 6, 2013)

*june krdscon*

Ive also rec my x7 elite from chinapadmall after escalating a case to Paypal. 

Its a great phone btw....

Hope someone create MIUI rom for this great phone.

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

possible to install cwm using rom manager for the elite model?


----------



## Baylex (Jul 6, 2013)

Miui on this phone would be awsome!! Specially V5!!


----------



## titus1972 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gizzymomo said:


> I just received my iocean X7 Elite ( Black ) from chinapadmall.com thank god.. They not soo scammy after all.
> 
> The phone really has a nice display infact looks far nice then my note 2's display. Its a tad jumpy, but nothing a custom ROM cant fix
> 
> Anyway any custom roms available?

Click to collapse



How is the battery life?


----------



## rogersk8ter (Jul 7, 2013)

i cant seems to activate the rare camera of my x7 elite..

installed 3rd party camera apps and only front camera is active...


----------



## titus1972 (Jul 7, 2013)

*THIS SHOWS THE 3000 battery and cover well*



Baylex said:


> What about the link? I see a battery and a back cover... but what I meant is that there is no full protection cover for the phone, in TPU or rigid plastic or even rubber...

Click to collapse



http://imgur.com/a/x0do0

This looks like a cool full protection cover. It will not be any thicker than the standard back with the plastic cover/case that comes with this phone.

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




rogersk8ter said:


> i cant seems to activate the rare camera of my x7 elite..
> 
> installed 3rd party camera apps and only front camera is active...

Click to collapse



 I was looking at this spanish iocean x7 droid site and this camera application was offered up after installing a custom rom (CyanogenMod 10.1) Maybe thia will help?

site: http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=612884

camera app: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jdadbg7no17v40s/Marginz.Software.Snap.Camera.v3.1.6.apk?v=0swn-

---------- Post added at 03:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




rogersk8ter said:


> Ive also rec my x7 elite from chinapadmall after escalating a case to Paypal.
> 
> Its a great phone btw....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately they outright cancelled my order instead of committing with tracking number. How did they respond when you escalated your order with paypal?


----------



## Baylex (Jul 7, 2013)

That's a great cover! I wasn't aware of it :good:


----------



## Gizzymomo (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the 3000Miliamp battery with the back cover.

Easily lasts over a day. I have no camera issues etc. Everything runs great


----------



## koolbrader (Jul 8, 2013)

Gizzymomo said:


> I have the 3000Miliamp battery with the back cover.
> 
> Easily lasts over a day. I have no camera issues etc. Everything runs great

Click to collapse



Dude. I was thinking of buying the 3000mah battery. Can u tell me how thick is the phone now with the bigger cover?


----------



## gogomogo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi
I have iocean x7 young. I have a problem about internet connection.
I use phone with gsm1800 micro sim. When i enable mobile internet, i can not login with "H" Edge works and H+ works only.
Hsdpa is very very slow. 
Edge is 90kpbs
"H" is 15kpbs
"H+" is 5547kpbs download speed. 
I flashed new rom. I did factory reset dalvic cache wipi cache
Tried alot of basebands(modem.img) no luck. 
I tried another sim card (gsm900) still same issue. Please helo me


----------



## rogersk8ter (Jul 10, 2013)

gogomogo said:


> Hi
> I have iocean x7 young. I have a problem about internet connection.
> I use phone with gsm1800 micro sim. When i enable mobile internet, i can not login with "H" Edge works and H+ works only.
> Hsdpa is very very slow.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are 2 sim slots. Sim slot one(miro) data speed is slower.

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




titus1972 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/x0do0
> 
> This looks like a cool full protection cover. It will not be any thicker than the standard back with the plastic cover/case that comes with this phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OK tks...the problem with main camera is solved....i flashed a Young rom for my Elite and that was the problem.

Chinapadmall cancelled my ordered but wanted to refund and charge me admin fee when i escalated the case.

I wrote in and protested. That was when they provided the tracking no. to me....

I wont ordered anything with them again. Many other forumers have the same issues with Chinapadmall reseller too.


----------



## titus1972 (Jul 10, 2013)

*sixaxis controller driver*

I am trying to install the sixaxis ps3 controller application from the playstore but it will not pair (errors) with my ps3 controller any one with an iocean x7 manage to do this?


----------



## pakistanish (Jul 12, 2013)

please inform me that why doesn't x7 cross the 51 FPS limit in quadrant graphics benchmark? Is there some kind of limit or SGX544 max out on 51 FPS? I had FLY IQ441 and it maxed out on 72 FPS on SGX531

Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## chalimoja (Jul 12, 2013)

*Feedback*



Gizzymomo said:


> I just received my iocean X7 Elite ( Black ) from chinapadmall.com thank god.. They not soo scammy after all.
> 
> The phone really has a nice display infact looks far nice then my note 2's display. Its a tad jumpy, but nothing a custom ROM cant fix
> 
> Anyway any custom roms available?

Click to collapse



Nice to see someone who speaks english and has the Elite version. I want to buy one and just need some feedback on a couple of things. 1st is it really an OGS screen (laminated) so you dont see the LCD diplay light leaks like the Youth version and does the back cover have gaps (not tight fiting) like the Youth version and lastly whats the battery life like on it plus camera quality both audio and vdieo??
I will appreciate your feedback as it will go a great deal in making me decide on whether to buy it.
Thanks


----------



## citkar (Jul 12, 2013)

*touch screen problem*

Hi!

I have big problem, maybe you can help me.
I do something wrong, lauch an apk: from a link against the host on the screen problem. (I cant link here)
But i have not Elite, i have iocean x7 youth.
The problem, after that that my touchscreen dont work, i touch the screen and no reaction .
I have CWM recovery, i reinstall my rom again, but the touchscreen still wrong.
My factory mode is in chinese language, i cant read it.
Can you help me to solve this problem?

Thank You!


----------



## pakistanish (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anybody have a kernel for iocean x7 that overclocks it to 1.5 GHz?

Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## Sambaaa (Jul 13, 2013)

citkar said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have big problem, maybe you can help me.
> I do something wrong, lauch an apk: from a link against the host on the screen problem. (I cant link here)
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a really bad situation... Two guys on htcmania had the same issue using probably the same apk, but, so far, they haven't been able to make their touch work again. You may try to flash back your stock rom through flash tools, but it didn't work for them. 
If I understood it right, you used an apk that substitutes touchscreen driver or something like that. The problem is you should have the old driver to make it work again, but I don't know where to find it. 




pakistanish said:


> Does anybody have a kernel for iocean x7 that overclocks it to 1.5 GHz?
> 
> Sent over Electromagnetic Waves

Click to collapse



AFAIK it doesn't exist. I think we'd need kernel sources in order to achieve that. 



Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo045 (Jul 13, 2013)

chalimoja said:


> Nice to see someone who speaks english and has the Elite version. I want to buy one and just need some feedback on a couple of things. 1st is it really an OGS screen (laminated) so you dont see the LCD diplay light leaks like the Youth version and does the back cover have gaps (not tight fiting) like the Youth version and lastly whats the battery life like on it plus camera quality both audio and vdieo??
> I will appreciate your feedback as it will go a great deal in making me decide on whether to buy it.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I have an Elite and i am very happy with it, the back cover has no gaps, there is no light leakage, battery lasts easily a day with moderate use.
Camera is also good though I have yet to make a video with it.
I am very happy with it eventhough teh playstore has a life of its own and wifi works good on my phone.
The only thing I think less of is the GPS or the lack of it.


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Black Back Case Cover Available w/3000 mAH Battery*



..::Viny::.. said:


> Just ask the seller to post the photos black version of elite showing the device system configurations.
> Manufacturer (iOcean) has themselves said there is no black only edition for X7 Elite.

Click to collapse



A couple of Chinese websites offer a 3000 mAH battery upgrade and along with that they provide a Black back cover for the iOcean Elite 7 phone. It's a separate purchase from the phone itself.  Both sites have these for $19.99 USD at AntElife with "Free" shipping and $24.99 USD with "Free" shipping. 

One site I know of is AntElife dot com and the other is AliExpress dot com. 







It's a slightly thicker back cover to compensate for the 3000 mAH battery's extra thickness.

IMHO, this is a pretty good deal just for the battery alone with the Black back cover and extra bonus.

~Nibs  

I see now where another member posted a link for some really good photos of the cover and how it fits the phone.  At least I was able to provide a couple of websites where the battery and cover are available.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## ..::Viny::.. (Jul 13, 2013)

Nibiru2012 said:


> A couple of Chinese websites offer a 3000 mAH battery upgrade and along with that they provide a Black back cover for the iOcean Elite 7 phone. It's a separate purchase from the phone itself.  Both sites have these for $19.99 USD at AntElife with "Free" shipping and $24.99 USD with "Free" shipping.
> 
> One site I know of is AntElife dot com and the other is AliExpress dot com.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yups backcover is seperately available, but iOcean X7 Elite by default doesnt come in complete black body.


----------



## citkar (Jul 13, 2013)

Sambaaa said:


> That's a really bad situation... Two guys on htcmania had the same issue using probably the same apk, but, so far, they haven't been able to make their touch work again. You may try to flash back your stock rom through flash tools, but it didn't work for them.
> If I understood it right, you used an apk that substitutes touchscreen driver or something like that. The problem is you should have the old driver to make it work again, but I don't know where to find it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried this:
pandawillforum.com/showthread.php?20786-ROM-iOcean-X7-sku41729-0520-official-firmware

But not help. I dont know in that rom (from panda) is a driver for the touchscreen or not. Maybe better when somebody make an another rom with sp flash tool?
Or i can send back with warranty?


----------



## jonas_lobo (Jul 15, 2013)

Baylex said:


> I ordered my phone from beewip dot com.. it's a spanish store. I'm from Portugal and if I bought the phone from a store in china I would have to pay taxes... So I buy through a spanish resseller to not pay those taxes, and in top of that I have 2 years of warranty.. Yeah I know that's a little bit more expensive than buying from a chinese shop.. but with taxes the price would almost be the same than that spanish store, and I would have to wait a lot of time to get it..
> 
> Didn't receive it yet, though..

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm from Portugal too.
SO I have some questions if you may answer please :angel:

I Bought iocean x7, yesterday from aliexpress, now I'm waiting

Do you already receive your's?
The signal from the sim cards it's ok?
Do you have any problem with the phone? Or are you regretted? 
Thanks :good:


----------



## Baylex (Jul 16, 2013)

jonas_lobo said:


> Hi, I'm from Portugal too.
> SO I have some questions if you may answer please :angel:
> 
> I Bought iocean x7, yesterday from aliexpress, now I'm waiting
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, no I didn't end up buying it from that website... found another store with a better price in France, but they will only have it for sale on 25th of this month.. so I'll have to wait a little more.. Maybe your phone will arrive first than mine!


----------



## augcelen (Jul 16, 2013)

ive got the elite with the 3000mah battery. ive upgraded to the newest firmware which is 0705. if theres one thing i dont like about the screen is that on the bottom, on the left and right corner, i can see the led light from the display leaking out subtly. im trying to port paranoid android and getting halo with tablet ui. not sure if itll be successful but if anything has any experience with porting please let me know.


----------



## nggies (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi..im using x7 elite too..where u get link to upgrade firmware? It is official? 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda premium


----------



## Limbo045 (Jul 17, 2013)

nggies said:


> Hi..im using x7 elite too..where u get link to upgrade firmware? It is official?
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Look at needrom.com


----------



## tmk2404 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear Elite users, can you tell me which rom for our phone is the best? Is the official upgrade from 5.07 better the previous version?


----------



## LethalOne (Jul 26, 2013)

I would also like to know which  ROM is the best for now for X7 Youth. THanks


----------



## jonas_lobo (Jul 27, 2013)

*Arrived*

My iocean x7 arrived xD 
With 1,5 quad core, 1gb ram, 12.6mpx rear and 1.9 front camera 
Works like a charm :fingers-crossed:
Without complain 
I have a blue case for my device like a gift :victory:
They offer it to me xD


----------



## Sambaaa (Jul 27, 2013)

*GravityMod2 ported to Iocean x7*

If anyone wants to try a new custom rom, I've just ported GravityMod2 developed by C3C076 to Iocean x7 Youth. It should work on Iocean x7 Youth Turbo too.

[ROM][PORT][4.2.1][Iocean x7] GravityMod2 Ported to Iocean x7


----------



## pakistanish (Jul 27, 2013)

My stock music player doesn't add songs from sdcard and neither does the Google Play Music app detect the songs and nor does Doubletwist detect songs. Please provide me the solution if anyone knows


----------



## LethalOne (Jul 28, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43969082#post43969082


where is download link for this v. 1.2 ROM ?


----------



## petertrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Sambaaa said:


> If anyone wants to try a new custom rom, I've just ported GravityMod2 developed by C3C076 to Iocean x7 Youth. It should work on Iocean x7 Youth Turbo too.
> 
> [ROM][PORT][4.2.1][Iocean x7] GravityMod2 Ported to Iocean x7

Click to collapse



hi dear, i have x7 elite and i want to use this gravitymod, i think this is not possible because its made for youth, or not? are you totally sure is compatible with elite models? Thank you very much for your efforts


----------



## Sambaaa (Jul 30, 2013)

*GravityMod2 compatibility*



petertrol said:


> hi dear, i have x7 elite and i want to use this gravitymod, i think this is not possible because its made for youth, or not? are you totally sure is compatible with elite models? Thank you very much for your efforts

Click to collapse



Hi, this rom is only compatible with Iocean x7 Youth and Youth Turbo by default, if you flash it on an Iocean x7 Elite it will boot and work normally everything except rear camera which is different and won't work on Elite. For me it's not easy to fix Elite's issues since I don't have one and I cannot make any test, but I just released an experimental compatibility zip for Iocean x7 Elite. You can find more details and download links in the following post:

Iocean x7 Elite Compatibility zip

I need somebody to test it though...(report in that thread whether it worked or not)


----------



## i3mFreak (Jul 30, 2013)

*Guys Problem with my screen*

my screen on the x7 doesnt turn on, its just a black screen with brightness,
touch workes,android too.
but screen doesnt show any sign of picture help please!


----------



## osswix (Aug 3, 2013)

*Cant flash recovery*

Hello,

i tried to flash my recovery in many different ways.
from my phone via mobileuncle, after the "flash" it reboots and goes into the old recovery.
via sdb, same result.
also tried to do this via fastboot, tough this needs you to first load into bootloader, wich i somehow can't. (probably locked)

i have the iocean x7 youth. with no rom yet. i managed to break the wifi by trying to add me to a adhoc network. following the app only way to undo this is by re-romming it (loading a backup of the old rom of a new rom).

osswix

edit by doing it via sdb it somethimes gives:


> sh: flash_image: not found

Click to collapse


----------



## petertrol (Aug 3, 2013)

try to do it with usb cable plugged and try to do volume up + power or volume down + power, both combinations


----------



## osswix (Aug 3, 2013)

*iocean x7 wont flash recovery*



petertrol said:


> try to do it with usb cable plugged and try to do volume up + power or volume down + power, both combinations

Click to collapse



cable+power+up gives me the old recovery (wich i can't flash) (this one is english)

cable+power+down gives me chineese stuff. (trying the fastboot method here now)

osswix

Edit:c+p+down sais factory mode first.

edit: fastboot does not work

i geuss the down thingy is same but chinese.
edit:
after hours work of translating: it is sole testing and reports. (the Chinese menu)


----------



## pratikp16 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi guys, i'm looking to get a cheapish phone and came across the the iocean X7 Turbo and was just wondering what your experiences with it were so far? Is it reliable and hold up well? And does it work ok on UK networks (mainly talkmobile)?

I'm also not sure which site i should buy it from as i've never bought a phone from another country before. Would anyone from the UK be able to recommend any site to me? And let me know if had any issues with customs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## Schumi_wk (Aug 7, 2013)

*Screenshot*

Is there a way to make a screenshot with the elite version? Or do i have to install an app for this?

edit: it's the  -volume and the power button at the same time.


----------



## MMarv (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My IOcean x7 elite will arrive soon. I took a look at needrom.com and got really confused! So many ROMs! How are they compared to each other? Which one is the best? I mean bug-free, Multi-language, battery-friendly, fast,...

Please guide me, especially if someone tested them?


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 9, 2013)

MMarv said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My IOcean x7 elite will arrive soon. I took a look at needrom.com and got really confused! So many ROMs! How are they compared to each other? Which one is the best? I mean bug-free, Multi-language, battery-friendly, fast,...
> 
> Please guide me, especially if someone tested them?

Click to collapse



I find the stock rom with help from GravityBox app the best followed closely by the Samsung like rom for the elite version.


----------



## Schumi_wk (Aug 10, 2013)

Well i needed a new rom yesterday and meanwhile i tested some roms with antutu. I've installed them and then just 1 reboot and a test with antutu here are the scores.

Stock rom: 14437
Samsung JLrom: 14441
Atlantis B (French rom): 14597
Lewa JLrom: 14051

I found the Samsung JLrom the smoothest
These were tested on a Elite.


----------



## nggies (Aug 10, 2013)

Schumi_wk said:


> Well i needed a new rom yesterday and meanwhile i tested some roms with antutu. I've installed them and then just 1 reboot and a test with antutu here are the scores.
> 
> Stock rom: 14437
> Samsung JLrom: 14441
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there..
Can you provide the samsung jlrom link? Regards..

Sent from my iOCEAN X7


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 10, 2013)

nggies said:


> Hi there..
> Can you provide the samsung jlrom link? Regards..
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7

Click to collapse



http://www.needrom.com/mobile/iocean-x7-x7-plus-elite/


----------



## gogozx (Aug 10, 2013)

Should i get this Iocean X7 Plus?
Does anyone have it? And is it worth getting?

Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## nggies (Aug 10, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/iocean-x7-x7-plus-elite/

Click to collapse



Wow.. thanks brother

Sent from my iOCEAN X7


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 10, 2013)

nggies said:


> Wow.. thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7

Click to collapse



You are welcome, me personelly like stock rom the most in combination with GravityBox app


----------



## nggies (Aug 10, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> You are welcome, me personelly like stock rom the most in combination with GravityBox app

Click to collapse



One question again. Are the light at soft key button on your phone light up? 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 11, 2013)

nggies said:


> One question again. Are the light at soft key button on your phone light up?
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7

Click to collapse



No on the Elite version the soft keys are not lit but I don't miss it personelly


----------



## jaw2floor (Aug 11, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> No on the Elite version the soft keys are not lit but I don't miss it personelly

Click to collapse



thank you for confirming that. on the other versions of this phone, many users mention the keys are not lit even anyway.

just ordered my iocean x7 elite for £215. PLEASE BE QUICK HONG KONG POST


----------



## chrisc9000 (Aug 12, 2013)

*T-mobile*

Any version of this phone work on T-Mobile 3g or H+? I live in a area with refarmed 1900 MHz.


----------



## Schumi_wk (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't know if this will help for you but i use BASE as provider and i've had H+ in big cities.


----------



## pippopoppy71 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Night shots on X7 Elite*

The night shots with this phones are very very bad, have any of you solved this problem? Maybe a different camera pkg?


----------



## Aevum (Aug 14, 2013)

are you using the version with the 8mp or 13mp camera ?


----------



## pippopoppy71 (Aug 14, 2013)

13mp

Inviato dal mio iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## robimarko (Aug 15, 2013)

Where to get iOcean X7 Plus firmware ?


----------



## apad (Aug 16, 2013)

pippopoppy71 said:


> The night shots with this phones are very very bad, have any of you solved this problem? Maybe a different camera pkg?

Click to collapse



There is no way we could fix that unless they change to a better camera sensor like Sony or HTC.

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaw2floor (Aug 16, 2013)

pippopoppy71 said:


> The night shots with this phones are very very bad, have any of you solved this problem? Maybe a different camera pkg?

Click to collapse



could you upload a night shot? if by the pictures being very bad you mean there is lots of noise, then the issue is down to the sensor. if the picture is just too dark it could be a software issue


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 16, 2013)

jaw2floor said:


> could you upload a night shot? if by the pictures being very bad you mean there is lots of noise, then the issue is down to the sensor. if the picture is just too dark it could be a software issue

Click to collapse



On my Elite the pictures taken indoors in the evening are very dark .
I don't have a picture ready because I deleted them due to being to dark, will take a picture this evening


----------



## jaw2floor (Aug 16, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> On my Elite the pictures taken indoors in the evening are very dark .
> I don't have a picture ready because I deleted them due to being to dark, will take a picture this evening

Click to collapse



hmm have you increased the exposure? in the camera app you should be able to increase exposure from 0 to +2. that should make pictures quite a bit brighter


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 16, 2013)

jaw2floor said:


> hmm have you increased the exposure? in the camera app you should be able to increase exposure from 0 to +2. that should make pictures quite a bit brighter

Click to collapse



Yeah I know but have not tried it.
On an other note somehow my GPS works very good, fix under 10 sec and accuracy of 5 meters on stock rom with gravitybox mod for Xposed


----------



## Schumi_wk (Aug 16, 2013)

Try to use your gps in the car, you probably will have the same problem as others. It's ok to connect but when your driving it jumps all over the road.


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 16, 2013)

Schumi_wk said:


> Try to use your gps in the car, you probably will have the same problem as others. It's ok to connect but when your driving it jumps all over the road.

Click to collapse



That I will try tomorrow and will report back


----------



## pippopoppy71 (Aug 17, 2013)

jaw2floor said:


> hmm have you increased the exposure? in the camera app you should be able to increase exposure from 0 to +2. that should make pictures quite a bit brighter

Click to collapse



I think the only problem is the flash sync. If I take the picture without flash, the picture it's not so bad, but only if I have a good ambient light

Inviato dal mio iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## pippopoppy71 (Aug 17, 2013)

*night shots elite*



jaw2floor said:


> could you upload a night shot? if by the pictures being very bad you mean there is lots of noise, then the issue is down to the sensor. if the picture is just too dark it could be a software issue

Click to collapse



Here are 2 shots, from 2 mt and from 1 mt


----------



## jaw2floor (Aug 17, 2013)

pippopoppy71 said:


> Here are 2 shots, from 2 mt and from 1 mt

Click to collapse



i'm sure thats a software issue. i'm not sure how android camera works regarding software processes, but i know things like white balance etc are not controlled by the app. with my old mtk6577 phone, the white balance was always wrong, so pictures looked bad. the only thing i think to treat this issue is increasing the exposure. could you take the same picture with expposure set higher?

ordered this phone a few days ago, the elite 32/2 model. CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 18, 2013)

Schumi_wk said:


> Try to use your gps in the car, you probably will have the same problem as others. It's ok to connect but when your driving it jumps all over the road.

Click to collapse



 Used GPS today with tomtom in the car and worked perfect even with recalculating the route


----------



## xackerz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi! I need help. I buy Iocean X7 Plus and when trying to flash new rom with SP Tool, I rewrite my Preloader and my phone is dead :crying:.
Who can give me dump of Rom from Plus version? This is my last hope for recovery my phone. Thank You!


----------



## robimarko (Aug 19, 2013)

Contact iocean,they answer quickly

Poslano sa mog GT-P3110 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 19, 2013)

robimarko said:


> Contact iocean,they answer quickly
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-P3110 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Could you give the contactdata for iOcean?


----------



## robimarko (Aug 19, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> Could you give the contactdata for iOcean?

Click to collapse



Here you go:[email protected]


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 20, 2013)

robimarko said:


> Here you go:[email protected]

Click to collapse



Thanks mate


----------



## robimarko (Aug 21, 2013)

In case they didnt send firmware to you yet here is what they sent to me
https://mega.co.nz/#!70gAzBLb!ZavDGE2k52cukWf0OiyPfHbCto0lsTIfQQAodWAbO6U


----------



## rsd.883 (Aug 22, 2013)

vozi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> have u check the gps signal yet?...How does it stay?...I realy like that phone, and I would like to buy it, but GPS is one of my needs and requested features of that phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The good news first - Battery is great, once you've fully set up your phone and removed all the Chinese garbage apps. I get about 3-4 hours of continuous usage, with wifi, gps, etc. all running, while i'm on the web. If I fully charge it and don't use it (like overnight) I usually have >80% remaining in the morning. This is still with GPS and Wifi (and of course cell) switched on.

Bad news - the GPS sucks. Period. I've had the X7 Elite (2GB RAM + 32 GB ROM, 1.5 GHz Turbo proc) for 2 weeks, and have spent countless hours trying to get the GPS to show me even a TINY bit of a signal - ditto even after updating EPO and A-GPS with latest datum. This would normally be a deal-breaker for me too, except the phone otherwise is fantastic, with many ROM's to choose from - go to needrom(dot)com. I've now resigned to keeping my old warhorse Micromax A110 in the car to navigation, and that one's GPS works perfectly !

If anyone gets a solution to the GPS, do post it here or email "rsd.883" at google mail - much appreciated !

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




chrisc9000 said:


> Any version of this phone work on T-Mobile 3g or H+? I live in a area with refarmed 1900 MHz.

Click to collapse



I'm in India, and with the carrier's default APN (on GSM) I get H+ - this is on Elite

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




MMarv said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My IOcean x7 elite will arrive soon. I took a look at needrom.com and got really confused! So many ROMs! How are they compared to each other? Which one is the best? I mean bug-free, Multi-language, battery-friendly, fast,...
> 
> Please guide me, especially if someone tested them?

Click to collapse



I'm using the Samsung JLRom 130730, updated on 30/07 - works pretty good - tried a bunch of others before settling on this one.Battery is excellent, touch is fantastic, but in none of them could I get the GPS to work - doesn't even show a flicker of a signal - grrrrr.


----------



## tmk2404 (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know how you do it but I got GPS fix in less then 30 sec with data on. I got jlrom samsung 12.08 but before that I got jlrom JB2 17.07 and also gps worked great. The only thing I do was to get the proper gps.conf for my country and use this little solution. gps.cong you can get from here. Do it and tell me if this work.


----------



## Antunhr (Aug 25, 2013)

*hotefli seasons*



xackerz said:


> Hi! I need help. I buy Iocean X7 Plus and when trying to flash new rom with SP Tool, I rewrite my Preloader and my phone is dead :crying:.
> Who can give me dump of Rom from Plus version? This is my last hope for recovery my phone. Thank You!

Click to collapse



Please can you canfirm that is the real plus version. I brought plus version and it was writen that is plus 16gb but when i go to storage i only have 1.45 GB total size od phone memory so it is youth turbo. I am sory for your phone.


----------



## JuanKaMas (Aug 26, 2013)

For have the GPS working need make one new antenna, in this forum have the best solution is HTCmania, iOcean forum:

www     htcmania       com/forumdisplay.php?f=1052 (joint the words i low in posts for put links)

see the post ACTUALIZADO BRICO-CONSEJO(22-08-2014): SOLUCION DEFINITIVA GPS...Gracias Danhii & Eloys...reguart y 2alive


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Ported Jiayu G4 on X7 Elite*

This is e really nice ron which someone posted on needrom, the only thing I don't like is the color in the settings menu, but aside that is rom is really fluent and fast.
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/iocean-x7-elite-4/
All credits go to the original poster


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## nggies (Aug 28, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> This is e really nice ron which someone posted on needrom, the only thing I don't like is the color in the settings menu, but aside that is rom is really fluent and fast.
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/iocean-x7-elite-4/
> All credits go to the original poster

Click to collapse



How about OTG and GPS?

Sent from my iOCEAN X7


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 28, 2013)

nggies said:


> How about OTG and GPS?
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7

Click to collapse



OTG works great, GPS I have not tried yet ,I usally use my Nexus 7 voor navigation


----------



## macrossvf (Aug 29, 2013)

*battery problem*

recently bought iocean x7.... seen the review and saw they got quite a good battery but not in my case... my phone idle and cell standby is alwas very high... in 30minutes will drain 5%. Does anyone know how i can solve this problem?


----------



## macrossvf (Aug 29, 2013)

macrossvf said:


> recently bought iocean x7.... seen the review and saw they got quite a good battery but not in my case... my phone idle and cell standby is alwas very high... in 30minutes will drain 5%. Does anyone know how i can solve this problem?

Click to collapse



Andriod system as well


----------



## Limbo045 (Aug 29, 2013)

macrossvf said:


> Andriod system as well

Click to collapse



android system is that high because android uses that to put everything into to maken it 100 % so that is no problem


----------



## macrossvf (Aug 30, 2013)

i jus flashed new rom n hope things will go well. anyone tried minion rush? its super lag before n after i flashed my rom..:crying:


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 1, 2013)

The problem with the GPS is quite simple. iOcean engineers are morons :silly: The attached the GPS antenna that way that the SIGNAL PIN is attached to the GND PIN (signal is short-circuited to ground)!! Good luck getting a signal :laugh:

The fix is super easy, just cut off part of the 'antenna sticker' that is on the inside of the plastic detachable frame so it touches only the lower PIN not the upper GND PIN 






After doing that and adding a tiny copper plate, so the antenna is a bit bigger I get a fix in 10 sec on my balcony :good:


----------



## petertrol (Sep 1, 2013)

could you please explain this for dummies? Thank you


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 1, 2013)

petertrol said:


> could you please explain this for dummies? Thank you

Click to collapse



Hmm, I'll try to explain :silly:

1. Take off the back cover
2. Unscrew all the tiny screws holding the white outside frame
3. Use your fingernail and slide your finger round the phone to remove the frame
4. On the inside of the frame there are 2 antenna connecots (GPS and WIFI)






5. Cut the GPS connector strip in half and cut out the half that touches the GND pin on the previous picture. The strip is glued on, so you have to use those fingernails again  The antenna should touch only the signal PIN.






6. Put everything back together and make sure the antenna isn't touching the GND PIN anymore. Since there is a common mass on the metal frame elemrents of the phone, you can check if there is a connection between the GPS antenna and the metal outline of the sim slot or sdcard slot. (use a multimeter)
7. If everything is ok, the GPS signal shouldn't be short circuited and the antenna shoud do it's job 

You can also add a copper plate to have a stronger signal. You can use the examples from htcmania, just make sure the plate doesn't touch the GND PIN 






:good:


----------



## tmk2404 (Sep 2, 2013)

LukCPL did you try something like this with wifi antenna? WiFi has also really bad signal and maybe there is also an option for it.


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 2, 2013)

tmk2404 said:


> LukCPL did you try something like this with wifi antenna? WiFi has also really bad signal and maybe there is also an option for it.

Click to collapse



My Wifi works ok, I only had problems with the GPS signal strength. 

I guess you can peel off the white layer from the wifi antenna (not damaging it!), and attach a copper plate to it (using scotch tape) and see if that improoves anything. You don't have to take apart the phone for that, as the Wifi antenna is attached properly on the inside :good:

PS. From what I remember the Wifi antenna is together on the same strip with bluetooth, but they are probably seperate, so you have to lookout how you connect the plate.


----------



## tmk2404 (Sep 2, 2013)

LukCPL said:


> My Wifi works ok, I only had problems with the GPS signal strength.
> 
> I guess you can peel off the white layer from the wifi antenna (not damaging it!), and attach a copper plate to it (using scotch tape) and see if that improoves anything. You don't have to take apart the phone for that, as the Wifi antenna is attached properly on the inside :good:
> 
> PS. From what I remember the Wifi antenna is together on the same strip with bluetooth, but they are probably seperate, so you have to lookout how you connect the plate.

Click to collapse



My also works fine but signal is weak. Only in room with access point connection speed is high, but when I go to another room signal dramatically decrease and connection speed also. Does aluminium plate is good enough or should be copper? Do you have any idea of size or shape of that? I tried to attach "L" shape antenna just like this but it didn't work..


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 2, 2013)

Like I've said my WiFi works fine in every room in the house, and I don't have problems in hotspots, so I didn't try doing anything with the WiFI antenna. You can experiment with it, you shouldn't break anything :good: 

Phones from China have the one advantage that they are cheap and easy to take apart. With some basic electronics skils and a multimeter you can tweak certain stuff


----------



## slimm2 (Sep 2, 2013)

tmk2404 said:


> My also works fine but signal is weak. Only in room with access point connection speed is high, but when I go to another room signal dramatically decrease and connection speed also. Does aluminium plate is good enough or should be copper? Do you have any idea of size or shape of that? I tried to attach "L" shape antenna just like this[/URL] but it didn't work..

Click to collapse



Same happens to me...


----------



## atomebr (Sep 3, 2013)

*Copper plate*

You can also add a copper plate to have a stronger signal. You can use the examples from htcmania, just make sure the plate doesn't touch the GND PIN 






Can you provide precise dimension for this copper plate ??
Thanks in advance


----------



## pakistanish (Sep 4, 2013)

My Wi-Fi does the same. It gets strong signals near AP but the signals drop steeply as I move away from the AP, on the contrary I am using Galaxy Star, which has very good signals as compared to iocean x7 youth

Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## pakistanish (Sep 4, 2013)

Download this latest Android 4.2.2 for iocean x7 youth

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/iocean-x7-youth-2/

This is the screenshot of its performance.



Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 4, 2013)

atomebr said:


> You can also add a copper plate to have a stronger signal. You can use the examples from htcmania, just make sure the plate doesn't touch the GND PIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




IDK just take a copper plate and start cutting :laugh:


----------



## pakistanish (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone having x7 youth tell me what's the Max CPU clock frequency of this device having stock ROM

Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## rahulsinha (Sep 4, 2013)

pakistanish said:


> Can anyone having x7 youth tell me what's the Max CPU clock frequency of this device having stock ROM
> 
> Sent over Electromagnetic Waves

Click to collapse



Is the phone reliable? I mean when it comes to service & all, do they have any service centres ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## pakistanish (Sep 4, 2013)

The phone is really very good having no major problems. It's sleek and stylish with awesome display and cheap price. There are just minor issues which can be dealt with.

Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## popo72 (Sep 12, 2013)

LukCPL said:


> Hmm, I'll try to explain :silly:
> 
> 1. Take off the back cover
> 2. Unscrew all the tiny screws holding the white outside frame
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi LukCPL, your post is very interesting!!!...Did you also try actual navigation or just the GPS fix? Based on my experience with iOCEAN X7 even if the fix is quite fast, the navigation is useless since not accurate....Also, do you think it is the same if instead to cut the part in contact with Ground I use small piece of isolating tape?....THX!


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 12, 2013)

popo72 said:


> Hi LukCPL, your post is very interesting!!!...Did you also try actual navigation or just the GPS fix? Based on my experience with iOCEAN X7 even if the fix is quite fast, the navigation is useless since not accurate....Also, do you think it is the same if instead to cut the part in contact with Ground I use small piece of isolating tape?....THX!

Click to collapse



Yes navigation works fine. I got a fix in a moving car in about 45 sec 

Sure you can use isolating tape :good:

As for accuracy, (if you have root access) go to build.prop and check if you have ther line:

dalvik.vm.execution-mode 

If yes it should be set to: int:fast

If not add the whole line: dalvik.vm.execution-mode=int:fast

Reboot and GPS should be accurate and work nice with endomondo


----------



## popo72 (Sep 12, 2013)

LukCPL said:


> Yes navigation works fine. I got a fix in a moving car in about 45 sec
> 
> Sure you can use isolating tape :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really Really thanks mate! I will try your suggestions and post results!...By the way are you using stock antenna only or some add-on to it?


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 12, 2013)

popo72 said:


> Really Really thanks mate! I will try your suggestions and post results!...By the way are you using stock antenna only or some add-on to it?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've added a copper plate on top of the original antenna  :good:


----------



## Limbo045 (Sep 12, 2013)

LukCPL said:


> Yes navigation works fine. I got a fix in a moving car in about 45 sec
> 
> Sure you can use isolating tape :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I add that line on the bottom of the build.prop or has it to be in a special place?


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 12, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> Can I add that line on the bottom of the build.prop or has it to be in a special place?

Click to collapse



It doen't really matter where you put it, build.prop is loaded start to finish @ boot :good:


----------



## Limbo045 (Sep 12, 2013)

LukCPL said:


> It doen't really matter where you put it, build.prop is loaded start to finish @ boot :good:

Click to collapse



Ok thanks


----------



## popo72 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yesterday I was so happy because after implementing the ground pin modification I was able, for the first time, to get fast gps fix and reasonable signal strength.... but this morning back to bad situation!!!!... Very slow fix and very low gps strength!!!... What's going on?... Is exorcism needed for this phone???.... Really no clue on what is happening..... 
.. Hi LukCPL, is the additional plate antenna you have the one showed few posts before?... Is it also connected on the same pin along with the original one?? Thxx


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 13, 2013)

popo72 said:


> Yesterday I was so happy because after implementing the ground pin modification I was able, for the first time, to get fast gps fix and reasonable signal strength.... but this morning back to bad situation!!!!... Very slow fix and very low gps strength!!!... What's going on?... Is exorcism needed for this phone???.... Really no clue on what is happening.....
> .. Hi LukCPL, is the additional plate antenna you have the one showed few posts before?... Is it also connected on the same pin along with the original one?? Thxx

Click to collapse



Yes, I connected the original antanna along with the extra plate to the same PIN. I have no idea why you have problems, maybe the contact between the PIN and the antenna is not good (the end of the antenna has to have a good stable connection with the SIGNAL PIN). Try putting something underneeth the end of the antenna (like a small piece of folded paper) to get a better conection. :good:


----------



## hg58x (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello the Thread about the Copper Plate modification from atomebr can found on htcmania-dot-com.
It is the Thradnumber 612133. It is in spanish maybe someone understand spanish. I can only show to the pictures.
Sorry but I can`t ad the direct Link because I haven`t enough posts here in the Forum. But normally I`m not so active here because my english isn`t the best.


----------



## popo72 (Sep 13, 2013)

LukCPL said:


> Yes, I connected the original antanna along ..... :good:

Click to collapse





hg58x said:


> Hello the Thread about the Copper Plate modification .....

Click to collapse



Thank you both...I will investigate better and add the plate....keep you posted!....


----------



## Gralgrathor (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the Iocean X7 Elite version. After unpacking I had no GPS reception. Not even a single ping.

Just a general piece of advice for those considering modding their hardware: if and when I open up a piece of electronics, I fully expect to be able to throw it away. Don't open up something you don't have the money to replace. Lots of people on the internet manage to make this look easy, and perhaps will even tell you it *is* easy - but common sense will tell you it's much easier to break something than to fix it. I may be an especially clumsy example, but I've about $1500 worth of broken mobile devices - tablets and phones - sitting in a drawer, all of it beyond hope of repair - after I tried repairing or modding it.

I tried the software mods first, following all the HowTos I could find, but wasn't ever able to get a squeek out of even a single sattelite. Clumsy as I am, I then sat brooding for a while, before gathering a bottle of wine, a screwdriver and my courage. First, I entirely removed the original antenna. Then I took a copper plate from an old tablet that had become the victim of my previous attempt to DIY an electronic device, and cut it into a shape similar to this:

Here the example I followed:






The signal I got with that exact form was poor to non-existent, so I tried some variations. 

Here's what I ended up with after three attempts:





I didn't bother with a plastic base, glue or aluminum foil, and I will not even consider holding a soldering pen anywhere close to an electronic device: I just folded the connecting strips around the cover so that they touched the pins on the board, pressed and screwed the cover back on, closed up and rebooted.

I can now get a reasonable fix on about seven sats on average. Signal's not in the green, and when I have anything over my head but clear sky the fix drops to one sat or goes away entirely, but the results are reasonable in that anything is better than nothing.

Unfortunately I haven't yet found an app that produces usable screenshots on the Iocean X7, so you'll just have to take my word for it.

I hesitate to open up the machine again, because every time I fiddle with electronics the chances are about 50% that I'll never get it to turn on again, but if anybody has a design that can improve the reception even further, I am open to suggestions.

Also: what screen capture app works on the X7?

Thanks & greetings,

G.


----------



## macrossvf (Sep 17, 2013)

robimarko said:


> In case they didnt send firmware to you yet here is what they sent to me
> https://mega.co.nz/#!70gAzBLb!ZavDGE2k52cukWf0OiyPfHbCto0lsTIfQQAodWAbO6U

Click to collapse



Is this rom rooted by default?. im having lots of problem wif my Iocean x7  plus...( battery problem, H wont switch to 2g when H has no bar, when H have max bar but no data sent and recieved... and reception problem)


----------



## cherryghost (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone got speed issues over Edge or HSDPA? Mine's very slow all round...

Also, hi by the way.


----------



## Gralgrathor (Sep 18, 2013)

cherryghost said:


> Anyone got speed issues over Edge or HSDPA? Mine's very slow all round...

Click to collapse



The Wifi antenna is almost as bad as the GPS antenna, so I would not be surprised if reception is poor on the rest as well. It's a good thing I bought this machine purely for the pretty design and the nice screen.


----------



## cherryghost (Sep 19, 2013)

Gralgrathor said:


> The Wifi antenna is almost as bad as the GPS antenna, so I would not be surprised if reception is poor on the rest as well. It's a good thing I bought this machine purely for the pretty design and the nice screen.

Click to collapse



The signal itself is quite good actually, better than my Xperia S. Just download speeds are pretty terrible.


----------



## najjaci.sam (Sep 20, 2013)

My iocean x7 plus i got yesterday has pretty good wifi reception and excellent speeds, i've managed to get speeds up to 1600/273 KB/s dl/ul on HSDPA+ in Zagreb (Croatia)


----------



## macrossvf (Sep 23, 2013)

can anyone help me. now after I flash my room back to stock, my phone storage size decreased. use to be 11gb now it shows 1.5gb at file manager. BTW I'm using x7 plus


----------



## Limbo045 (Sep 23, 2013)

macrossvf said:


> can anyone help me. now after I flash my room back to stock, my phone storage size decreased. use to be 11gb now it shows 1.5gb at file manager. BTW I'm using x7 plus

Click to collapse



format your storage under Settings>Storage


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## Aevum (Sep 23, 2013)

also needrom.com has the official roms.


----------



## eltdesign (Sep 25, 2013)

My used iocean x7 elite have some strange problem that happened randomly...when i type (fast typing) on browsing search..etc the system start to slowdown sometimes and freezed and reset the device after 5-10 seconds!  this happening very randomly and very often!   i also tryed stock keyboard(stock rom) and now using another keyboard application(swiftkey app) with same result...also this happening when do fast scrolling on the web surf...now im using samsung rom from jlrom.cn 4.2.2... Any1 faced this problem here ?  stock browser app also very laggy and this system lockup happened very often when using it...


----------



## tallnutt (Sep 26, 2013)

*3G problem*

Hi,

I have a X7 youth turbo. Its a great phone, but just don't ever seem to get 3G. Been using it in UK and Australia, where both have been on a 2100 MHz network, I've tried changing settings to auto GSM/WCMA and WCMA only, but only ever get H+ symbol at best. Also using it in major cities so its not a coverage problem. 3G is definitely enabled in settings.

Are both the SIM slots 3G capable? Can't seem to find that information. On my old Starnote I, only one slot was for 3G.

Thanks,

Theo


----------



## eltdesign (Sep 26, 2013)

usually iocean x7's have no 3G problem...if u can get H+  its best connection u can get!  no problem!   both sim slots 3G wcdma enabled...also try to disable unused 3g freqs in band mode section of engineer menu.



tallnutt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a X7 youth turbo. Its a great phone, but just don't ever seem to get 3G. Been using it in UK and Australia, where both have been on a 2100 MHz network, I've tried changing settings to auto GSM/WCMA and WCMA only, but only ever get H+ symbol at best. Also using it in major cities so its not a coverage problem. 3G is definitely enabled in settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LukCPL (Sep 30, 2013)

eltdesign said:


> My used iocean x7 elite have some strange problem that happened randomly...when i type (fast typing) on browsing search..etc the system start to slowdown sometimes and freezed and reset the device after 5-10 seconds!  this happening very randomly and very often!   i also tryed stock keyboard(stock rom) and now using another keyboard application(swiftkey app) with same result...also this happening when do fast scrolling on the web surf...now im using samsung rom from jlrom.cn 4.2.2... Any1 faced this problem here ?  stock browser app also very laggy and this system lockup happened very often when using it...

Click to collapse



I use the same ROM (- all the garbage China apps) with no problems :good:


@ tallnutt 

I have Plus version and no problems with 3G.


----------



## tallnutt (Sep 30, 2013)

3G working now but definitely connects less thany previous mt6575 phone but that probably means its better because the 3G is too weak where I live.


----------



## jonas_lobo (Oct 3, 2013)

*Sound problem*

Please, someone help me... My device [Iocean x7 turbo] has no sound at all without the earphones...

It was suddently... I already installed 2 diferent roms and no result...


----------



## tallnutt (Oct 3, 2013)

jonas_lobo said:


> Please, someone help me... My device [Iocean x7 turbo] has no sound at all without the earphones...
> 
> It was suddently... I already installed 2 diferent roms and no result...

Click to collapse



Try downloading Mobileuncle tools.

goto engineer mode > android mtk > hardware testing > audio

I set all the levels to 112 to 160.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## brucejje (Oct 5, 2013)

*Boot problem*

Hey all,

Since last night out of the blue i have the following problem:

Once i put a battery in my phone it keeps booting, and at the boot screen with the blue stuff it shutsdown and reboots.
It keeps doing this for infinity :S!


I can only boot in the chinese boot menu, but my power button does not work so i cannot select anything.

I tried 3 different batteries but all didn't solve my problem.


Regards,


Bruce


----------



## Limbo045 (Oct 6, 2013)

brucejje said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Since last night out of the blue i have the following problem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the chinese recovery volume up acts like enter and volume down to select, power button does not work


----------



## brucejje (Oct 6, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> In the chinese recovery volume up acts like enter and volume down to select, power button does not work

Click to collapse



Yeah, point being... that doesn't work as well.


----------



## Limbo045 (Oct 6, 2013)

brucejje said:


> Yeah, point being... that doesn't work as well.

Click to collapse



Then try to flash a new rom with flashtool you will lose your data but your phone will be useable again


----------



## brucejje (Oct 6, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> Then try to flash a new rom with flashtool you will lose your data but your phone will be useable again

Click to collapse



Yeah my friend, I also tried that! I got a full rom, but it had the same symtpons.

I did use the "download" function.

regards,

Bruce


----------



## Limbo045 (Oct 6, 2013)

brucejje said:


> Yeah my friend, I also tried that! I got a full rom, but it had the same symtpons.
> 
> I did use the "download" function.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I am sorry but I don't know what to do next sorry


----------



## brucejje (Oct 6, 2013)

Limbo045 said:


> Then I am sorry but I don't know what to do next sorry

Click to collapse



It's all right! Thank you for the help though! I will wait and see if someone else knows what to do. 


regards,

bruce


----------



## apad (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Bruce. I think your phone is bricked. The best is to send back to factory for warranty.

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 6, 2013)

titus1972 said:


> I am in the same boat I chat with "jerry" every couple of days I get the feeling in stock is a loose term. It does bother me though because I paid 32 bucks for DHL express I need it asap. But when I ordered it they promised me it would be sent out before the weekend. That was back on the 18th. Well it's now the 24th and still they say oh yes this week. Truthfully I don't think they have them. But I will wait a few more days. I think some people have had good experiences with chinapadmall but many have not. I to mus have this phone thought. Where can it be picked up at a better price that there?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why not trying to contact the company iocean.There is English webpage. You can click English at the top of their site. They left contact emails on their website and you may get a better price and can have your phones be delivered in time. No need to wait for so many days, even weeks.

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------




..::Viny::.. said:


> Yups backcover is seperately available, but iOcean X7 Elite by default doesnt come in complete black body.

Click to collapse



iocean X7 Elite by default has black body. you can ask the seller to send you a black one if you like black ones. You can see the color options on the company iocean's website.


----------



## macrossvf (Nov 8, 2013)

my iocean x7 plus 3g is crazy since day 1. sometimes the 3g signal will jus die suddenly and the phone have no data recieving or sending. it will only be alright after i reseat the battery/ simcard.

Anyone got a idea how to solve this?


----------



## Darkspy7 (Nov 9, 2013)

macrossvf said:


> my iocean x7 plus 3g is crazy since day 1. sometimes the 3g signal will jus die suddenly and the phone have no data recieving or sending. it will only be alright after i reseat the battery/ simcard.
> 
> Anyone got a idea how to solve this?

Click to collapse



I have also an Iocean X7 Plus and since the 1st week that I got it I have this problem.
And as you said, the only way to recover of the loss of the 3G is to reseat the battery.
So I already did a factory reset, installed new roms (android, lewa) and that didn't solve the problem.
But by reading some comments of this video (w.ww.youtube.com/watch?v=LiJMVsXnxRo) I'm trying now some baseband... but without sucess and all the tests are slow as the "death" of the 3g (H/H+) seems to be random.
And I don't even know if what I doing could solve this problem (or even worse if it's a hardware problem) 

***Didn't worked for me***

The one that i received with the phone :
moly.wr8.w1248.md.wg.mp.v7.f2 2013/07/05 00:17 

Didn't worked neither :
MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.F2.P1, 2013/07/10 23:14

Also tried the two which are in this post :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45828566&postcount=195

And since this afternoon I'm testing MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.P12013/04/10 00:41 that I got from a friend who have an X7 youth (mt6589) and that surprisingly works with my X7 plus (mt6589T).

Anyone got a idea how to solve this?

Thanks


----------



## tmk2404 (Nov 9, 2013)

Darkspy7 said:


> And since this afternoon I'm testing MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.P12013/04/10 00:41 that I got from a friend who have an X7 youth (mt6589) and that surprisingly works with my X7 plus (mt6589T).
> 
> Anyone got a idea how to solve this?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If this baseband works, what do you want to solve?

I'm using 2013/07/06 11.44 baseband and occasionally don't have internet connection also as it should be because H is visible in th status bar. In my case it stars working by itself in 1 minute. 2013/07/10 looks has the same issue. I haven't found any that would 100% work so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## Darkspy7 (Nov 9, 2013)

tmk2404 said:


> If this baseband works, what do you want to solve?
> 
> I'm using 2013/07/06 11.44 baseband and occasionally don't have internet connection also as it should be because H is visible in th status bar. In my case it stars working by itself in 1 minute. 2013/07/10 looks has the same issue. I haven't found any that would 100% work so far.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

In my case, the phone works well but suddenly don't have anymore the connection but i have also the H visible in the status bar.
To recover the connectivity, I have to switch off the phone remove the battery and place it back then turn on the mobile phone and then the 3g connection works.
If I don't do that then the phone doesn't have any connectivity (except in E - edge) and the battery is losing charge very quickly.
A shutdown/reboot doesn't solve the problem. 

That's what i'm trying to solve ( at the moment by changing the basedband but I don't know if I'm on the right way).
So I'm testing various baseband but as this problem occurs after a certain amount of time i can't tell yet if I have a correct baseband.


----------



## tmk2404 (Nov 9, 2013)

Darkspy7 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> In my case, the phone works well but suddenly don't have anymore the connection but i have also the H visible in the status bar.
> To recover the connectivity, I have to switch off the phone remove the battery and place it back then turn on the mobile phone and then the 3g connection works.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, but you've said that MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.P12013/04/10 00:41 baseband works. I have same issues but my connection returns in a minute. It's temporaty and most of the time I have this after the screen is off or after not using the connection for a while. Happily mine is working up to a minute. I'm sure it's baseband related somehow..


----------



## Darkspy7 (Nov 10, 2013)

tmk2404 said:


> Ok, but you've said that MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.P12013/04/10 00:41 baseband works. I have same issues but my connection returns in a minute. It's temporaty and most of the time I have this after the screen is off or after not using the connection for a while. Happily mine is working up to a minute. I'm sure it's baseband related somehow..

Click to collapse



I was meaning that MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V7.P12013/04/10 00:41 baseband works because my sim cards are detected + I have 3G connection.
For now 3g is still working :fingers-crossed:


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 16, 2013)

*iocean X7 GPS antenna*



gmstyle said:


> I have this smartphones from 2 days. it's fantastic but i have a problem: GPS doesn't hook the siganl. i'm from italy. anyone have the same problem?

Click to collapse



Hello, everybody, 

considering the poor GPS signal issue for the first batch of iocean X7 phones, iocean has improved GPS antenna to a new version. The signal is better. And we have a preliminary plan to send a certain quantity of the newest version of GPS antenna for free of charge to someone in main countries in Europe. This friend then can help us distribute the GPS antenna to whoever need it. If the needed person happens to be in nearby or the same country as this friend, the distribution will be more convenient. 

The quantity may be 50~100pcs, more or less. We have not decided yet. We just want to help iocean overseas users. I see many friends at this forum concerns about GPS antenna thing. 

Also we have the GPS replacement manual. As I see in other forums, it seems some other friends already got it from us and share it with others. If anyone is interested in helping us, please let me know!

I am Nancy. email: yufang.yu at iocean.cc (sorry, I am the new comer and is not allowed to leave a email address here, so I use words)

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## tonykenvicwins (Nov 16, 2013)

*Here*

Translate from Vietnamese to English: http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/iocean-x7-full-hd-thay-doi-cuc-dien-cua-smartphone-tam-trung.2101272/


----------



## chenrp (Nov 22, 2013)

yyfnancy said:


> Hello, everybody,
> 
> considering the poor GPS signal issue for the first batch of iocean X7 phones, iocean has improved GPS antenna to a new version. The signal is better. And we have a preliminary plan to send a certain quantity of the newest version of GPS antenna for free of charge to someone in main countries in Europe. This friend then can help us distribute the GPS antenna to whoever need it. If the needed person happens to be in nearby or the same country as this friend, the distribution will be more convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what do you mean that the signal is better? how much SNR do you have with the new antenna?
is WAZE/GOOGLE MAPS works?
what is the difference between the original antenna and the new one? looks the same.


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 23, 2013)

chenrp said:


> what do you mean that the signal is better? how much SNR do you have with the new antenna?
> is WAZE/GOOGLE MAPS works?
> what is the difference between the original antenna and the new one? looks the same.

Click to collapse



I am not sure why you said "looks the same'. Did you have the latest GPS antenna? New version and previous version look different in physical appearance. The new version has larger surface to receive signal. WAZE/GOOGLE maps works. You can download a GPS test software to test the signal and will see how many pieces of  satellites it receives. 

Besides, we already sent 11pcs to Indonesia via swiss post and gave  tracking number to the contact. When it arrive, we'll share the contact information to Indonesia friends who inquired and need them.

For other countries, such as Italy, Germany and France, we received emails and feedback these days. We'll wait till 11/30 to gather the needed information and then deliver GPS antenna out. 

I've noticed the thanks information and messages sent to me at this forum. Thank you all very much for your trust and support! And hope this plan help you!


----------



## pakistanish (Nov 25, 2013)

What about Pakistan? Can you send one to Pakistan too?

Sent over Electromagnetic Waves


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 26, 2013)

pakistanish said:


> What about Pakistan? Can you send one to Pakistan too?
> 
> Sent over Electromagnetic Waves

Click to collapse



Hi, swiss post can reach Pakistan. Could you please do us a favor to spread this news in a local forum in Pakistan and let them write to us. Then we'll see if we'll send some to Pakistan.

Thanks!


----------



## JuanKaMas (Nov 26, 2013)

yyfnancy said:


> Hello, everybody,
> 
> considering the poor GPS signal issue for the first batch of iocean X7 phones, iocean has improved GPS antenna to a new version. The signal is better. And we have a preliminary plan to send a certain quantity of the newest version of GPS antenna for free of charge to someone in main countries in Europe. This friend then can help us distribute the GPS antenna to whoever need it. If the needed person happens to be in nearby or the same country as this friend, the distribution will be more convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for iOcean, in HTCMania we have compiled the information of people who had a iOcean and send the information this Sunday, some 110 antennas, awaiting shipment to distribute throughout Spain.


----------



## gusthy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi!

I've obtained a device like this, but I cannot identify what version it could be. The phone has 2GB of RAM, so it seems to be an Elite, but has only 4 GB of ROM.

Can anyone tell me, what it is?


----------



## natkingcole (Nov 27, 2013)

under the battery is a sticker where the version should be written on.

thank you nancy! trouper already mobilised some customers in german forums.


----------



## gusthy (Nov 27, 2013)

natkingcole said:


> under the battery is a sticker where the version should be written on.
> 
> thank you nancy! trouper already mobilised some customers in german forums.

Click to collapse



It says iocean x7 wcdma


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 27, 2013)

natkingcole said:


> under the battery is a sticker where the version should be written on.
> 
> thank you nancy! trouper already mobilised some customers in german forums.

Click to collapse



thank you for your kind patience! We'll share the contact information after antennas are sent out.


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 27, 2013)

gusthy said:


> It says iocean x7 wcdma

Click to collapse



Hello, can you please remove the battery, and take a photo of the sticker with SN on it? Then we can tell which model it is. You can refer to this photo. Its ROM is 4G and CPU MTK6589T, so it is X7 Turbo.

If ROM for your phone is 2G, your ROM should be 32G. Can you tell more details how you identify its RAM as 2G while its ROM is only 4G?


----------



## gusthy (Nov 27, 2013)

yyfnancy said:


> Hello, can you please remove the battery, and take a photo of the sticker with SN on it? Then we can tell which model it is. You can refer to this photo. Its ROM is 4G and CPU MTK6589T, so it is X7 Turbo.
> 
> If ROM for your phone is 2G, your ROM should be 32G. Can you tell more details how you identify its RAM as 2G while its ROM is only 4G?

Click to collapse



See attached.

I tried several diagnostic apps, all says the same. The easiest thing is to see Applications->Running in Settings, it now says 723 MB used, 1.2 GB free. Sometimes used goes up to 1.5GB when running games. Antutu device info and other things report the same.

Also, in command line, the underlying Linux says Mem: 2016128, 0 swap, so it is not cheated.

For the ROM, it says it has 1.48 GB internal storage, which seems to suggest it is a 4GB model (I guess, the rest is /data 1GB , /system 639MB and other things).

(Also, CPU is the 1.5GHz version (triplechecked, anyways, AnTuTu is >15000).

Anyways, I installed Gamma ROM with Elite kernel and runs happily.


----------



## JuanKaMas (Nov 27, 2013)

gusthy said:


> See attached.
> 
> I tried several diagnostic apps, all says the same. The easiest thing is to see Applications->Running in Settings, it now says 723 MB used, 1.2 GB free. Sometimes used goes up to 1.5GB when running games. Antutu device info and other things report the same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if your rom is only 4GB make factory reset, some times work and reset to 16GB or 32GB (Plus / Elite)


----------



## Sambaaa (Nov 27, 2013)

gusthy said:


> For the ROM, it says it has 1.48 GB internal storage, which seems to suggest it is a 4GB model (I guess, the rest is /data 1GB , /system 639MB and other things).
> 
> (Also, CPU is the 1.5GHz version (triplechecked, anyways, AnTuTu is >15000).
> 
> Anyways, I installed Gamma ROM with Elite kernel and runs happily.

Click to collapse



Launch Android Terminal and type


```
df | grep storage
```

Or simply "df". This will tell you partitions size, available free space and so on.

If it really shows an internal sdcard size compatible with a 4GB ROM phone (around 1-1.5GB when you choose 1.5GB /data partition), then try to flash back Iocean Elite's stock rom through flashtool (don't flash preloader to be sure).

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gusthy (Nov 27, 2013)

Sambaaa said:


> Launch Android Terminal and type
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, it is 32 GB now, yiiip  Thank you!!!!


----------



## yyfnancy (Nov 28, 2013)

Sambaaa said:


> Launch Android Terminal and type
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!I also learned from this!:good:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## yyfnancy (Dec 3, 2013)

*iocean X7 new GPS distribution*

Hello, everybody,

New GPS antennas were all sent out by yesterday. Among which:
11pcs to Indonesia
20pcs to Germany
30pcs to France
30pcs to Italy


The quantity we sent out is about 10~20pcs more than the needed quantity come from email inquiries up to 11/30. Anyone who needs the new GPS antenna, please send inquiries to us and we'll share the consignee contact information with you.


----------



## hg58x (Dec 4, 2013)

Wer aus Deutschland eine Antenne benötigt kann mir eine PN senden ich melde mich dann. 

Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yyfnancy (Dec 5, 2013)

hg58x said:


> Wer aus Deutschland eine Antenne benötigt kann mir eine PN senden ich melde mich dann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello, I used google to translate above Germany languages and I guess you mean you are from Germany and need 1pc GPS antenna? 

If yes, could you please send email to [email protected] so we can share the consignee contact information to you? You can get GPS antenna from him.

Besides, we got more inquiries from Germany asking for GPS antenna, another 30pcs will be sent there. Then total 50pcs will arrive Germany. 


We had agreement with the consignees who agreed to help with the distribution, that we can share their contact with people who send mail for inquiry, to protect their privacy. Hope you can understand this.


----------



## EsPeHil (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's my problem.

I seem to have data. I see icons from E, 3G to H+. I get arrow which means it's sending data.... However nothing comes down.

Bad modem?

Oh and btw! The Engineering mode shows that I can choose wcdma 900!!1!
Well it was already active. Possible the readon why i got 3g sign.


----------



## EsPeHil (Dec 7, 2013)

Never mind. The operator had wrong Internet settings in SIM card for this phone. After I fixed the APN everything works fine.


----------



## mrpocker94 (Dec 8, 2013)

can you send me new Miui Rom 3.12.6 for iocean x7 elite plz 
Thanks


----------



## robimarko (Dec 16, 2013)

yyfnancy said:


> Hello, I used google to translate above Germany languages and I guess you mean you are from Germany and need 1pc GPS antenna?
> 
> If yes, could you please send email to [email protected] so we can share the consignee contact information to you? You can get GPS antenna from him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I sent an email on that adress about GPS antena sending to Croatia,we have a lot of iOcean users here and offcourse lot of problems with GPS.

EDIT:Unfortunately gmail returned an error email which says that mentioned email was not sent because receipts email adress is suspended from server


----------



## hg58x (Dec 16, 2013)

@ robimarko
The email adress is correct i had used it and get contact to her.

Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robimarko (Dec 17, 2013)

Well then its gmails fault.I managed to contact them over their service email

Sent from my X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anverx (Jan 3, 2014)

*One GPS antenna please*

I need one GPS antenna for X7 in Finland, what is the best way to get it?

BTW: [email protected] doesn't work for me either atm.

The error that the other server returned was:
550 User not found: [email protected]


----------



## hg58x (Jan 4, 2014)

The Email from Nancy Yu is correct. Maybe you can send here a second mail and it work. I am from Germany and get today the antennas from Iocean. I can send you one if you don't get one from Iocean.

Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danacy (Jan 7, 2014)

*GPS antenna*

Hello everyone,

[email protected] doesn't work for me either! Tried it with Gmail, Outlook and corperate webmail. All give me something like: 'cannot be found, does not exist, etc' 

I learned to life with a non-working GPS but still the idea of navigation on my iOcean hounds me in my dreams. Anyone with a new GPS antenna in The Netherlands who can help me?

Edit: already in contact with iOcean. They reply very fast. 20pcs will be shipped to The Netherlands, I will distribute them to those who need them


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 14, 2014)

Can anyone confirm the upgrad with antenna and conductive tape works?! Tried to look up the internet about about working gps after the mod, but even lot of them posted they received the new replacment parts nobody replied with " its working now" So anyone?! Mine will arrive soon and I really would like to know if the mod helps or not.

thanks in advance!


----------



## tmk2404 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not really. Signal same as before, but mine gps locks signal before and after switching to "better" antenna.


----------



## nggies (Jan 14, 2014)

I got large improvement. Before using it I'm always got 2 - 3 satellites (using internet and sambaaa rom also navitel) before locked but after using the new gps antenna I always get 4-6 satellites before locked it and the time was shorter than before to locked it. 

Sent from my X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 14, 2014)

I made an antenna mod myself after seeing the original is working in no way. I also receive 5-8 sattelites with ease BUT! when I navigate with google maps for example, it works for a few minutes then total jumps around like crazy the navi voice telling crazy stuff for about a minute and after a sudden its back on track, maybe 10 meters beside the track and so on. I get a fix quite fast but navigation is a pain and drives me crazy cause somehow it works and somehow not. If that isn't really a proper solution for the problem, why would iocean risk their customers to break their phones cause they have no proper knowledge of opening and modding such sensible hardware at all?! If its really going to help in no way this action from ioceans side is just bad for the business and is going to make all the X7 users even more angry. 
I am really really curious if that mod helps.


----------



## anverx (Jan 14, 2014)

*new GPS antenna from iOcean on the way*

@hg58x Thanks for the offer, i ordered one through aliexpress for 3e, should be here soon.  I really need it too, currently i can get a GPS fix in 5 minutes in an open area, but while driving - not a chance.


----------



## hg58x (Jan 15, 2014)

For me the signal is better with the new antenna but it is not perfect. At a sunny day walking is ok but when it rainy in the car you don't get a fix. For good navigation I use my Bluetooth mouse. 

Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KapriQ (Jan 15, 2014)

The same here  ... I tried everything with HW mod, but i think that there is some interference or smthing like that... When u stick a copper plate on the top of the antenna, and this copper plate is out of the phone, u will see significant difference in SNR... from 20 to 30+ ... Main problem is signal strength SNR. I ordered BT module from ebay, and i hope i will dont have issues with gps anymore ... Bye (sry for my eng i hope everyone understand what i say )


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 16, 2014)

I used to make an antenna myself with aluminium foil. Like you said I also mad a really big one standing out of the top of the phone. 
With it I had top reception even inside my flat!! 
But on the optical side it looked like a smartphone showing me his long silver tongue, so its a total nogo.
I had about 5 chinaphones now, everyone with mtk prozessor. On 3 of them GPS worked like a charm, very accurate and fast fix even with bad weather, and on the others it worked not at all  ( which was even better then the Iocean one is doing now) because there was just no way to fix it so you had to live with it, but on the iocean  when it somehow works and somehow not .....it just wont give you the peace knowing its working or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## biatche (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi I'm new with smartphones (coming from a dumbphone) .... and just ordered an iocean x7hd ... would anyone know if there are any custom roms such as cyanogenmod for it?


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 20, 2014)

biatche said:


> Hi I'm new with smartphones (coming from a dumbphone) .... and just ordered an iocean x7hd ... would anyone know if there are any custom roms such as cyanogenmod for it?

Click to collapse



www.needrom.com

I would recommend you Gamma Rom from Saamba.


----------



## biatche (Jan 20, 2014)

LupusWorax said:


> I would recommend you Gamma Rom from Saamba.

Click to collapse



Thanks, needrom.com don't seem to have iocean x7hd listed yet. In time perhaps..

Also, for my understanding... is android and these roms 2 separate things or an all in 1 package? or do roms include the android version that's bundled in the rom?


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 21, 2014)

biatche said:


> Thanks, needrom.com don't seem to have iocean x7hd listed yet. In time perhaps..
> 
> Also, for my understanding... is android and these roms 2 separate things or an all in 1 package? or do roms include the android version that's bundled in the rom?

Click to collapse



I only know the Iocean X7 youth, Iocean X7 Pro and the Iocean X7 elite, Gamma rom includes all of them, just tried to lookup the Iocean X7 hd but couldnt find any difference to the three I already named. 

All three of them have full HD resolution and I personaly never heard of an Iocean X7 hd as a different phone, maybe the shop you bought it named it different so all the customers see on first spot that it has a hd display?! 

Maybe I am wrong but can you show me the link where you bought your X7 hd?!

The Rom contains the Android operation system  and all kind of tweaks for better performance, root, and so on.

Sometimes a ROM comes with the google Apps ( maps, gmail, google+, drive ...) and some come without, but you can easily install them over the Playstore.
after the installation of the main ROM ( Operating System)


----------



## biatche (Jan 21, 2014)

LupusWorax said:


> I only know the Iocean X7 youth, Iocean X7 Pro and the Iocean X7 elite, Gamma rom includes all of them, just tried to lookup the Iocean X7 hd but couldnt find any difference to the three I already named.
> 
> All three of them have full HD resolution and I personaly never heard of an Iocean X7 hd as a different phone, maybe the shop you bought it named it different so all the customers see on first spot that it has a hd display?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm not able to post links yet, it uses the new mediatek mtk6582 processor. If you google search "iocean x7hd" you should be able to find some reviews on it. especially from gizchina

guess i was wrong to think that i could get a cheap phone and then install any rom i wish on it (CM, omnirom, etc..)


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 22, 2014)

biatche said:


> I'm not able to post links yet, it uses the new mediatek mtk6582 processor. If you google search "iocean x7hd" you should be able to find some reviews on it. especially from gizchina
> 
> guess i was wrong to think that i could get a cheap phone and then install any rom i wish on it (CM, omnirom, etc..)

Click to collapse



Alright found it, you wouldn't believe how different a search come out with just one space in between X7 and HD  

Well, best thing would be to contact sambaa if he isn't already on it to include the new device.

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------

I replaced the Antenna yesterday and also added the conductive tape.
Result it really works!! If done correctly its working flawless and is no compare to before!!!
A very important thing about the mod is adding the conductive tape, and do it exactly like on the description. 
don't only place the tape in the corner of the Frame but right on the edge of it, its very important so the HF part on the Mainboard is proper connected to ground. I also cleaned the contact points of the antenna with an alcohol pen. In HF technique a simple fingerprint can change the result of rezeption dramatically. 

I am so so happy and released that GPS is working fine now, Now its a real and complete awesome and my favorite smartphone.....for now.....what an octacore you said?! .......


Addon: One very important thing about the mod some maybe missed and resulted in a non working GPS again is the conductive fiber part.
On the PDF the image quality is not very good and some of you maybe applied the fibre just in the corner of the frame BUT it has to go over the frame!!! If it is not applied correctly there will be no contact between board and metall layer, so its kinda useless. Added a Picture so you all know what I mean.


Here is a little video about the indoor reception after the mod, yes you heard right indoor  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duJ_jjBNQeo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tommes24 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

could anyone get to work the rear camera on any Stock Rom or Custom Rom on IOcean X Elite ?

I ve bought an used X7 Elite with a Stock Rom dated 18-06-2013
No rear cam works ...
I ve flashed some Custom Roms and tried the Gamm Rom 2.0, too,
but no rear cam on stock cam app neighter on Super Camera.

I ve also tried to flash an older Stock dated 05-07-13, but it didn't works.
The SP Flash Tool and the MTK Flashtool only on state 'searching...'
Connect the phone on USB, boot up the phone by Vol + / - / no Vol-Key,
nothing works to find the device.
The USB adb drivers are also installed.

Do you have any ideas to get the rear cam working ?
Or get to find the Phone in SP Flashtool ?

Thx & Greets
Tommes


----------



## LupusWorax (Jan 23, 2014)

Tommes24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could anyone get to work the rear camera on any Stock Rom or Custom Rom on IOcean X Elite ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If its not a software problem maybe you have to open your iocean.
Theres a simple socket on the mainboard where the camera is plugged in.
Its not fixed with tape so maybeeeeeeeeeee its disconnected for some reason.


----------



## emreagacli (Jan 31, 2014)

hello  i have an iocean x7 plus(16g) my problem is , my back camera is not working when i try to open camera , its opening the front camera and there is no switch to change to back cam. i installed z-device-tool from market and its saying there is no front camera back camera and flash, but front camera is working well. when i am opening the torch app it is working too. i am using " 32_16_MP_mt89_v9_x7_ousheng_jb2_hw_20130705-174504_zhangmeng_PC" firmware. i tried many roms to fix it but could not work back camera what is the problem and what can i do? is it be a driver problem about camera?


----------



## Tommes24 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've the same problem with the no working back camera on my x7 elite, see 2 postings above... 
I'll try to remove the back camera cable from the Mainboard and replug it the next days by a friend. 
But I think I could be a driver or kernel bug, I've tried to flash an old stock Rom, but i couldn't flash by sp flash tool, it couldn't find the x7 device to flash it


----------



## emreagacli (Feb 1, 2014)

I tried to change drivers via sp mdflashtool but it didnt see the drivers on stock rom

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tommes24 (Feb 1, 2014)

Did your camera ever worked on any rom version ?


----------



## emreagacli (Feb 1, 2014)

Tommes24 said:


> Did your camera ever worked on any rom version ?

Click to collapse



it was working then suddenly i lost the camera icon, last saturday i delete gallery2.apk and gallery2.odex and flashed gallerygoogle.apk then it start to work again till last tuesday.


----------



## daolpu (Feb 2, 2014)

Does anybody have Iocean X7S? I have looked on Youtube that someones have touchscreen problems with Iocean X7 & Elite versions. Does X7S have it?

Also when the X7S is published? I bet that a couple weeks ago because there is very hard to find any reviews or videos about it.


----------



## Tommes24 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tommes24 said:


> I've the same problem with the no working back camera on my x7 elite... I've tried to flash an old stock Rom, but i couldn't flash by sp flash tool, it couldn't find the x7 device to flash it

Click to collapse



I've tried removing the camera eye from Mainboard and plug it in again. 
But no working back camera :'(

Does anyone has any ideas? 

Rom is stock 05-07-2013
I think the cam is damaged or a software problem :-\


----------



## emreagacli (Feb 4, 2014)

Tommes24 said:


> I've tried removing the camera eye from Mainboard and plug it in again.
> But no working back camera :'(
> 
> Does anyone has any ideas?
> ...

Click to collapse




can you try to enter recovery mode with volume up + power key combination. it is not working for me but when i plug the usb cable than combination its working.


----------



## Brunerus (Feb 4, 2014)

hi All
I've two issue with my iOcean X7 Plus:
1) it happens that the following applications just crashes (the application goes down and I'm moved to the desktop):
* Aparat
* Chrome
* Internet (the web browser).

My ROM is GammaRom v2.0

2) it takes the GPS 15-20 min to have a fix. I try different solutions (downloading EPO, configuration throu the Engeeniring Mode), it does not help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tommes24 (Feb 4, 2014)

emreagacli said:


> can you try to enter recovery mode with volume up + power key combination. it is not working for me but when i plug the usb cable than combination its working.

Click to collapse



It's the same on mine. 
Try an app like reboot recovery or quick boot

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




Brunerus said:


> GPS

Click to collapse



Do you have a hardware modded GPS receiver? 
Cause the factory default one mostly has a bad signal


----------



## Brunerus (Feb 4, 2014)

What do you mean by saying "hardware modded GPS receiver"?

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

[/COLOR]
Do you have a hardware modded GPS receiver? 
Cause the factory default one mostly has a bad signal[/QUOTE]


----------



## emreagacli (Feb 4, 2014)

Tommes24, this is my ioceans back side. Can you upload yours ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## Tommes24 (Feb 4, 2014)

Brunerus said:


> What do you mean by saying "hardware modded GPS receiver"?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I mean the antenna, i didn't find the right word, Sorry


----------



## Brunerus (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, I amended the hardware antena as per LukCPL post, however it does not work, still need 20-30 min to get a fix on GPS. I amended the software as well, update EPO etc. but still does not work. 20 min to get a fix is too long I think.



Tommes24 said:


> Sorry, I mean the antenna, i didn't find the right word, Sorry

Click to collapse


----------



## Tommes24 (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know the engineer mode? 
Which settings for camera is the right to use front & rear Cam?


----------



## hg58x (Feb 4, 2014)

If you have problems with the GPS antenna please read post #327 from LupusWorax before install the new antenna.

Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommes24 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've tried all stock Roms, 18-06-13, 05-07-13 & 02-12-13 by flashing with sp flash tool, but no rear Cam at camera app, no icon to switch visible


----------



## emreagacli (Feb 6, 2014)

Tommes24 said:


> I've tried all stock Roms, 18-06-13, 05-07-13 & 02-12-13 by flashing with sp flash tool, but no rear Cam at camera app, no icon to switch visible

Click to collapse



did you find any fix to solve problem? i am thinking that it is a hardware issue, because i tried many many things to solve by software but no fix.


----------



## emreagacli (Feb 6, 2014)

emreagacli said:


> did you find any fix to solve problem? i am thinking that it is a hardware issue, because i tried many many things to solve by software but no fix.

Click to collapse



and i will ask one thing ; my torch app is working good but any other flashligth app does not work. is your's the same?


----------



## tmk2404 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone has gps antennas left? I need one because I damaged mine accidently. I live in Poland.


----------



## segler11 (Feb 26, 2014)

tmk2404 said:


> Does anyone has gps antennas left? I need one because I damaged mine accidently. I live in Poland.

Click to collapse



I still get 3. PM me


----------



## nitalium (Mar 5, 2014)

*iOcean X7 Call not working problem*

I have iOcean Youth Turbo edition and it worked great for 4 months. Sometimes people on the other line hear strange noise instead of my voice. Now it suddenly became unusable because there is noise always I try to make a phone call. When I call somebody the connection is successful and I hear the noise and I can hear the person on the other line, but the person on the other line can't hear me. And when somebody calls me I can hear them and I don't hear the noise, but the person on the other line does not hear me and they hear the noise.
I guess the problem is in the network transmission, because I tried the following:

I tried flashing other ROMs, also stock ROM, but not via SP Tools, only flashable zips.
I tried updating Modem files for MTK 6589 which I found on 4PDA.ru forums.
In Engineering mode I tried checking only network modes which are available for my country.
I checked if there is a problem with the microphone and I used other Internet Phone programs like Viber and Skype  without problem.

Greetings,
Niko


----------



## kapowman (Mar 7, 2014)

*Help!*

Good day XDA members, 
I am from the Philippines, and I am looking for a gps antenna. Where can I get the new gps antenna? Thanks!


----------



## emreagacli (Mar 10, 2014)

emreagacli said:


> and i will ask one thing ; my torch app is working good but any other flashligth app does not work. is your's the same?

Click to collapse




hi. i have received my camera module and changed. but it didnt work. but i have seen something wrong on the photo.


----------



## rads24 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Antenna for Indonesia*



yyfnancy said:


> I am not sure why you said "looks the same'. Did you have the latest GPS antenna? New version and previous version look different in physical appearance. The new version has larger surface to receive signal. WAZE/GOOGLE maps works. You can download a GPS test software to test the signal and will see how many pieces of  satellites it receives.
> 
> Besides, we already sent 11pcs to Indonesia via swiss post and gave  tracking number to the contact. When it arrive, we'll share the contact information to Indonesia friends who inquired and need them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have iocean x7 elite and my gps is useless. How can I get the antenna you mentioned? Thx in advance


----------



## hg58x (Mar 24, 2014)

In which country you life?  Maybe there is an user near you hoo share the antennas.

Gesendet von meinem iOCEAN X7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rads24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I live in Indonesia. Jakarta exactly


----------



## afrikanac (Mar 27, 2014)

does anybody know if there is a cwm or twm for iocean x7 hd? any suggestion for root or custom rom?thanx

Sent from my Thrive using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danacy (Apr 9, 2014)

*contact iOcean*



kapowman said:


> Good day XDA members,
> I am from the Philippines, and I am looking for a gps antenna. Where can I get the new gps antenna? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi there,

I contacted iOcean directly from their website iocean.cc 

They provided me with all the details and after a while I received some GPS-antenna's  

Good luck

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




afrikanac said:


> does anybody know if there is a cwm or twm for iocean x7 hd? any suggestion for root or custom rom?thanx
> 
> Sent from my Thrive using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can read a bit of Chinese? I would recommend iOCEAN X7 HD LeWa os5 (needrom.com) On the same site are more custom ROM's for the HD. Also in English.


----------



## Thermaltake868 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, can someone suggest me some stable and without any major bugs ROM for iocean x7 plus, and some custom stable kernel if there is any, thanks.


----------



## chenrp (May 4, 2014)

does the IOCEAN X7HD has a GPS problem?
can anyone who has IOCEAN X7HD upload SNR results?


----------



## 2alive (May 5, 2014)

It has GPS problem even with the new antenna.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

My friends are now talking about the phone----iocean x7.
i think the white one is quite cute,and interested in it.
can anybody tell me more about it?


----------



## WWW-Schizo (May 7, 2014)

*tutorial for resize partition on iocean X7 Elite*

Hi,

my internal iocean X7 Elite storage space 1,48 GB is full, i have remaining 26,78 phone storage space.
How can i resize the partition that i get more internal storage space?
or how is it possible to move apps to the phone storage space? (there is no possibility to move inside the app manager).


----------



## apad (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> do you know about http://www.mtkmall.com/ ?  the price is low.I'm not sure if I can buy on it.
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



Hi. I've few experience buying from China and some is good. And some is bad. Depend on the seller. For me, you need to see all the feedback and check for its legitimate. You don't want your phone stranded at custom.

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hg58x (May 7, 2014)

@2alive
It your X7 with the new antenna from factory or do you had installed a new antenna by yourself. If you had installed the new antenna maybe you had not set the conductive adhesive strip correct. I'm not sure but I think how to set the conductive adhesive strip by the correct way was postetd in this Thread. If not give me a answer and I can lock where it was posted.
@WWW-Schizo
If you install the GammaROM you can partition your internal Memory by this Steps 1,5GB ; 2,5GB; 2,7GB or 7GB ROM. Maybe you must not install the GammaRom only start the Setup an partition your memory. Here you can find the GammaROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469671


----------



## TnT84 (May 13, 2014)

chenrp said:


> does the IOCEAN X7HD has a GPS problem?
> can anyone who has IOCEAN X7HD upload SNR results?

Click to collapse



I gues not all has a problem with gps, mine works as it should, quite stable (can get the fix even inside a building, but this need some time). Where can I check signal to noise? Is it in engineer mode?


----------



## amy520 (May 14, 2014)

iconic_icon said:


> lets wait for the release hopefully this end of the month.
> there is a premium version also for this which has 32GB rom!

Click to collapse



Iocean X7 HD ROM has upgraded from 4gb to 8gh now, and iocean x7s elite is ram 2gb rom 16gb.


----------



## futurebreeze2014 (Jun 3, 2014)

*iOcean X7 HD FM Radio outputs mono sound*

I bought an iOcean X7 HD smartphone from China (of course)... I've been testing it for almost a month, most of its functions (as much as I was interested into) are working properly. Today I noticed that the FM Radio app does not decode the stereo FM signal from aerial stations. When using another sources (video, mp3...) I can hear stereo sound in my headphones. This app came with the original ROM and it doesn't have any stereo decoding settings. Anyone has experienced such an issue?

Android ver. is 4.2.2, Kernel ver. 3.4.5, build number iOcean X&  20140408-143139

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

I've found the answer: it seems that iOcean's hardware FM radio is a little bit deaf comparing with my ex dumbphone or my iPod Nano so in order to properly decode the stereo signal it requires really good reception.  I switched to some longer cable headphone and now the situation got a little better.


----------



## ugatsz (Jun 10, 2014)

TnT84 said:


> I gues not all has a problem with gps, mine works as it should, quite stable (can get the fix even inside a building, but this need some time). Where can I check signal to noise? Is it in engineer mode?

Click to collapse



Would you be so kind or any *Iocean X7 HD* owner to make some logs with Google Mytracks? 
You can export the logfile to .kmz format, like here or here.  Or some Endomondo experience would be also helpful.
A few km is enough to see if the gps works correctly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TnT84 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry, I can't cause my Iocean suddenly died in a frontal attack of a washing machine. Well I have broken display so it's not functional...


----------



## AlmightySleepers (Jul 10, 2014)

*Problems Iocean X7 Elite*

Hi All,

Currently im having a problem with my iocean X7 Elite, the phone now keeps on restarting and after that goes to blank screen, so i had to pull out the battery to have it off. Then when i try to get it on again, it sometimes makes it to the home screen but goes for a few minute than back to restart and goes to blank screen again.
I have tried to do factory reset and even reflash it with stock rom but the problem still exist.
Have you guys had this problem, and do you have any suggestion on this issue?
Please reply me :fingers-crossed:


----------



## scousethief (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all, i bought the Iocean X7 HD , love the phone so far , i use the camera quite a bit so i am wondering if there is a way that i can try the Google Camera app ? there is nothing wrong with the other apps that i use other than they obviously give slightly differing results i just would like to try the google app.

Yeah i know i am greedy  arent we all lol


----------



## fridio (Aug 19, 2014)

Did anyone tried the kitkat update?


----------



## anverx (Aug 24, 2014)

*KitKat upgrade possible?*

It looks like X7 HD and X7s are getting it 



> Iocean Mobile Official: I'm sorry but I have to tell the Kitkat will only coming for X7HD and X7S. Other X7 models will not have Kitkat update.

Click to collapse



Are X7HD and X7s using a different processor?

It looks like all pieces of the puzzle are available: sources to Jellybean for X7, there is now a kitkat project for MTK6589 which is our SOC.  Wouldn't it be nice if someone would put it all together in a neat little rom?


----------



## nadiren (Sep 30, 2014)

i bought a x7 hd 8gb from minideal last month. everything is good except gps.. there is no problem finding sattellites but when the thing is connecting to them there is a big problem! even if it connects it'll loose the signal after 2-3 minutes and cannot catch again!!.. i tried some mods -alimium foil etc.- they do work -snr's gettin' high connects the sattelites quickly- for once but then there is no connection!! i was using zte v970 before which has no problems of gps like this phone!...

i am really dissappointed by the poor gps performance of the phone....


----------



## tmk2404 (Sep 30, 2014)

It was a known problem of this phone. One is working good, the other like ****.


----------



## anverx (Oct 28, 2014)

*Spares from iOcean*

iOcean has a nice policy of handing out small spares for free.  
Earlier they've been shipping free replacement GPS antennas, and now they've sent me replacement buttons (volume and power) for my X7.  So if you need something like this just email [email protected] and there is a good chance that you will get your spares.


----------



## najjaci.sam (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone who installed 4.4.2 kitkat on this phone have poor battery life?

I upgraded from gammarom to 4.2.2, yes phone is faster but sometimes freezes and the battery life is poooor, i get 3 Hr max of SOT


----------



## djcasl (Feb 3, 2015)

najjaci.sam said:


> Does anyone who installed 4.4.2 kitkat on this phone have poor battery life?
> 
> I upgraded from gammarom to 4.2.2, yes phone is faster but sometimes freezes and the battery life is poooor, i get 3 Hr max of SOT

Click to collapse



I run the 4.2.2 build from iOcean 20140624-162413 I have the extended battery (3000 mAh with extra case) and can run about 2 days, except when playing hayday, that drains my battery. Can last from morning till evening.

One of the major drains was facebook messages/updates, disabled those and got more battery life.
The KitKat update from iOcean makes my touch really behave very odd (yes checked if I have the V1 of V2 version, I have the V1 edition)
Currently I am hoping for a Lollipop rom or Port since they have it running on the Lenove S850 another MT6582 device.


----------



## hallyzinho (Feb 7, 2015)

*Iocean X7 plus touchscreen does not work after installing the gammarom*

hello friends'm from Brazil, and I have a problem, my phone is Iocean x7 plus he was kidding, so I could reinstall the firmware that was the '' MP_mt89_v9_iocean_ousheng_jb2_20130520-184014_zhongyeqing_PC '' then later installed custom rom gammarom worked only one day after the touuchscreen stopped from nothing, then reinstalled the firmware zhongyeqing_PC only that still does not work, I can not unlock the lock to open the system. Please help me!


----------



## DigidragonZX (Feb 26, 2015)

najjaci.sam said:


> Does anyone who installed 4.4.2 kitkat on this phone have poor battery life?
> 
> I upgraded from gammarom to 4.2.2, yes phone is faster but sometimes freezes and the battery life is poooor, i get 3 Hr max of SOT

Click to collapse



I don't have much problems with battery life. It last about 1 day (depending on my usages maybe 2, not the extended battery) I did notice that sometimes the screen won't turn of using the power button. When that happens I usually close some apps and it will work again.


----------

